# The *ALRIGHT*Already* Driveler!!!



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

Sheesh!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

999 bottles of beer on the wall, 999 bottles of beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

I neva get to start a new driveler thread . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Its 5 buh - bye


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

dang I just missed starting one too.  afternoon sunshines.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I neva get to start a new driveler thread . . .



It ain't exactly like winning the lottery. What happened? Boneboy have a premature thread demolition again? It ain't locked, it's gone!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 19, 2011)

Does wally world cut house keys?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It ain't exactly like winning the lottery. What happened? Boneboy have a premature thread demolition again? It ain't locked, it's gone!



or a mod in training


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Does wally world cut house keys?



I don't think so.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't think so.



Home depot it is then, thank you sir.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Does wally world cut house keys?






No one there competent enough to figure out the machine thingy . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

If any one of you jackleggs wanna start a Driveler, by all means, START ONE, I will gladly delete this one for you!!  NO PROBLEM, just quit your danged whining!!





























 gawd ya'll are cute when ya'll do though!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If any one of you jackleggs wanna start a Driveler, by all means, START ONE, I will gladly delete this one for you!!  NO PROBLEM, just quit your danged whining!!
> 
> gawd ya'll are cute when ya'll do though!!



Oh Keebeauty you are going to make me blush.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If any one of you jackleggs wanna start a Driveler, by all means, START ONE, I will gladly delete this one for you!!  NO PROBLEM, just quit your danged whining!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wuv you.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If any one of you jackleggs wanna start a Driveler, by all means, START ONE, I will gladly delete this one for you!!  NO PROBLEM, just quit your danged whining!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Oh yeahhhhhh, slap dat hiney!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No one there competent enough to figure out the machine thingy . . .



Well I can not work it.

Alright Drivelers have a good day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeahhhhhh, slap dat hiney!!



I have a smilie for that.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 19, 2011)

I wasn't gonna ask what happened to the last one,it just went poof


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I wasn't gonna ask what happened to the last one,it just went poof



I just went to try and catch up on all the news that is the news and it is there right now.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Jan 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Does wally world cut house keys?



Yeabut doubt it would open your door after it was cut


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I neva get to start a new driveler thread . . .


 
Cuz you're too busy lookin at Tiffany Lakosky pictures...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I wasn't gonna ask what happened to the last one,it just went poof


 
I was very hury over it's loss.  It was like a son to me, and now... poof, gone!

It'll take time but I'll be ok...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 19, 2011)

OK so what have i missed??????????????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> OK so what have i missed??????????????



well, let's see:
First the earth cooled and then the Dinosaurs came. They  died  and turned into oil when Ernest T. Bass threw a rock from outer space. Fish climbed out of the water and learned to.......... what? Too far back? Oh, okay.
Just finished choppping onions and peppers for the skrimp and chicken casa dillo's.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, let's see:
> First the earth cooled and then the Dinosaurs came. They  died  and turned into oil when Ernest T. Bass threw a rock from outer space. Fish climbed out of the water and learned to.......... what? Too far back? Oh, okay.
> Just finished choppping onions and peppers for the skrimp and chicken casa dillo's.



Bama you just aint right ya know that??????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Bama you just aint right ya know that??????



I hear that a lot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hear that a lot.



Dat's my Pookles!!


Later guys, got to spend some quality time wit da wife..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hear that a lot.



good listener too!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hear that a lot.



I figured ya did...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dat's my Pookles!!
> 
> 
> Later guys, got to spend some quality time wit da wife..



Well ya don't really have to!!!      I'm sure there'd be plenty of volunteers who would step up to the plate and take one for the team!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 19, 2011)

Have yu guys saw this???
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598223


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Have yu guys saw this???
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598223


 
A simple two word response was all that was needed in that one.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL... I had to show ya though...hehehehehhehehehe


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A simple two word response was all that was needed in that one.



Yep!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Have yu guys saw this???
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598223



ain't got time to go look as I be driveling.  What does it say?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 19, 2011)

2 members showing....2 members hiding...Ya'll come out and play!!!! Snow and Keebs I bet!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ain't got time to go look as I be driveling.  What does it say?



A bunch of marlurkey..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 19, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> 2 members showing....2 members hiding...Ya'll come out and play!!!! Snow and Keebs I bet!



1/2 right!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> 1/2 right!



Hey, if I was batting for the Braves...that'd be a pretty good average!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

Enough!  

Alright!  

Already?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 19, 2011)

Now there's 1...me...showing....and 3 chickens hiding!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

sure  

occasionally  

goody goody


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Enough!
> 
> Alright!
> 
> Already?



Ah HAH!!!!
I tricked you into revealing yourself!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sure
> 
> occasionally
> 
> goody goody



Okay 

How? 

Not really


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ah HAH!!!!
> I tricked you into revealing yourself!!!!!




 

Always for you chuckypoo!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay
> 
> How?
> 
> Not really



Now  

quiet  

always


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

slip said:


>



Share?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Share?



butter??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 19, 2011)

slip said:


>



Hush boy!  The crunchin' is giving us away!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now
> 
> quiet
> 
> always




Too late 

Noisy 

Occasionally


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> butter??



Butter heck.   

I like my popcorn with motor oil.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Always for you chuckypoo!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Too late
> 
> Noisy
> 
> Occasionally



sad  

good  

regularly


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Butter heck.
> 
> I like my popcorn with motor oil.



and salt makes you thirsty.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 19, 2011)

Evening Folks,   Figured it was about time I dropped by and says my Howdy's all around...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

Woohoo!
Chicken and shrimp whatever, and American Idol! I only watch the first few episodes to see the catastrophe's!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 19, 2011)

Back off Gobble!!!

My "Bug" has  'been there for me'!

Bugs...did I ever thank you? If not.....I do now!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm confuzzled. Is this the drivel thread or is Swamp Hunters "whats with all the Driveler threads" a drivel thread?
He is bona-fide isn't he?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Butter heck.
> 
> I like my popcorn with motor oil.



That is my kinda woman.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> 2 members showing....2 members hiding...Ya'll come out and play!!!! Snow and Keebs I bet!





boneboy96 said:


> 1/2 right!





turtlebug said:


> Enough!
> 
> Alright!
> 
> Already?


OTAY!
Uh-Huh!
YEP!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Folks,   Figured it was about time I dropped by and says my Howdy's all around...


HEyya stranger!!  OH, I watched a clip on t.v. about Dragon's whatcha call it the other night.............  talk about some curves!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm confuzzled. Is this the drivel thread or is Swamp Hunters "whats with all the Driveler threads" a drivel thread?
> He is bona-fide isn't he?


Naw he ain't bona-fide, he's a Floridian!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> That is my kinda woman.



I think it was more of a statement that hog hunting last summer ripped the guts out of our 4-wheelrs and golf cart. We had oil leaking all over Stewart County. Gas too.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm confuzzled. Is this the drivel thread or is Swamp Hunters "whats with all the Driveler threads" a drivel thread?
> He is bona-fide isn't he?



Maybe....maybe not?
Sweat it not....We're all confuzzled!


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Share?


NO!


gobbleinwoods said:


> butter??


drippin from my fangers and chin...


chuckb7718 said:


> Hush boy!  The crunchin' is giving us away!


who we's hidin from?


rhbama3 said:


> Woohoo!
> Chicken and shrimp whatever, and American Idol! I only watch the first few episodes to see the catastrophe's!



im worrying about you...oiled men in tights, baby blue room, and American idol?

its okay though, spring is right around the corner...almost time to snag some lines and bust some jelly heads.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

slip said:


> NO!
> 
> drippin from my fangers and chin...
> 
> ...


 Slip, I swaunee, you got it darlin', you got it, don't know what it is, but you gots it!!
ok, back in a bit!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 19, 2011)

And I knew Keebs was cruisin' !
Hey there you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Slip, I swaunee, you got it darlin', you got it, don't know what it is, but you gots it!!
> ok, back in a bit!



bring napkins for your return.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Back off Gobble!!!
> 
> My "Bug" has  'been there for me'!
> 
> Bugs...did I ever thank you? If not.....I do now!



Yes you did. More than needed.  




rhbama3 said:


> I'm confuzzled. Is this the drivel thread or is Swamp Hunters "whats with all the Driveler threads" a drivel thread?
> He is bona-fide isn't he?




My Bama in da HOWSE!    






Sterlo58 said:


> That is my kinda woman.




My arteries start hardening the minute I walk into a movie theater.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yes you did. More than needed.
> 
> Never enuff for the help!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yes you did. More than needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bugsy! 

I love that song!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!
> 
> I love that song!



And I wuvs ewe. 

And that song.  


I'm ready to pretend to do some turkey hunting.   

But I'm REALLY READY to bring home some pork.   

Taking my bow to the shop Friday to have a tad shorter cam put on it. Waited on deer all season with an uncomfortable draw length, can't risk that on the hogs.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> And I knew Keebs was cruisin' !
> Hey there you!






gobbleinwoods said:


> bring napkins for your return.


 paper towels work?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> And I wuvs ewe.
> 
> And that song.
> 
> ...



Saw hogs on the highway right up from the lease (along with a TON of deer) on the ride home Saturday night. Not gonna be a problem. You gonna stick with the bow or gonna get in the pool for "highest body count" at one time?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Saw hogs on the highway right up from the lease (along with a TON of deer) on the ride home Saturday night. Not gonna be a problem. You gonna stick with the bow or gonna get in the pool for "highest body count" at one time?



You know me, heck, I'm gonna bring the recurve this year.   

As far as highest body count, unless I buy a new rifle or actually FIND the shotgun I'm looking for (the one that speaks to me and that I can name), I'm gonna be out of the running with Gabby. 

Besides, I'll preach it again, you and fishbait can run the numbers up, I'm all about QUALITY, not QUANTITY.   

Anyways, I'm seriously looking at the two-man Millennium. I got a MAJOR score to settle with a HUGE sow on Muppet Lane.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You know me, heck, I'm gonna bring the recurve this year.
> 
> As far as highest body count, unless I buy a new rifle or actually FIND the shotgun I'm looking for (the one that speaks to me and that I can name), I'm gonna be out of the running with Gabby.
> 
> ...


I swear, Tbug, the way you keep talking, I'm gonna HAVE to come join ya'll one weekend, you make hog hunting sound 'near 'bout (notice I said 'near 'bout) as fun as deer hunting!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You know me, heck, I'm gonna bring the recurve this year.
> 
> As far as highest body count, unless I buy a new rifle or actually FIND the shotgun I'm looking for (the one that speaks to me and that I can name), I'm gonna be out of the running with Gabby.
> 
> ...



Well, experience has shown that a 7mm-08 bullet will go thru 3.5 hog heads at one time. Just let them line up first.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I swear, Tbug, the way you keep talking, I'm gonna HAVE to come join ya'll one weekend, you make hog hunting sound 'near 'bout (notice I said 'near 'bout) as fun as deer hunting!!



Yes you will.  You're coming this year, if I have to hog-tie and kidnap you.  

Hog hunting is a BLAST!

Hog hunting with Wobbert-Woo!  and fishbait is a Comedy Central Exclusive.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, experience has shown that a 7mm-08 bullet will go thru 3.5 hog heads at one time. Just let them line up first.



But what will a .308 do with 8 lined up?  


I hate to say it, but EvilRubberDucky's .270 Sako has more punch and power than Gabby. That girl slings em.  

The dead tree we were hanging targets on at Fishbait's mom's house... well, ERD's Sako made timber fall.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yes you will.  You're coming this year, if I have to hog-tie and kidnap you.
> 
> Hog hunting is a BLAST!
> 
> Hog hunting with Wobbert-Woo!  and fishbait is a Comedy Central Exclusive.


JUST the Comedy Central aspec is temptation enough!!
We'll talk, it'll happen!
Hush Woobert, it WILL!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 19, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> 2 members showing....2 members hiding...Ya'll come out and play!!!! Snow and Keebs I bet!


Hey there Chuckiepoo!!!...........You still wanna play!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey there Chuckiepoo!!!...........You still wanna play!!


HEY!! I DO!! (for a wittle bit!)


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> JUST the Comedy Central aspec is temptation enough!!
> We'll talk, it'll happen!
> Hush Woobert, it WILL!!



Did i say anything? No......
Just be careful around booty shooting Bugsy.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

So who knew that my supplier of Hunter Orange Wool yarn can't provide any right now.  

I need to place a HUGE order this Spring. Why, you ask? Because they can only shear the sheep in late Spring so whatever they have on hand after that, is all they will have until the following Spring. 

I guess I didn't consider that they have to let the sheep stay warm during those Maine winters.     

I found another supplier, DHL tried to deliver it today but nobody was home. Been waiting on that package from Peru for a while now. 

I'm trying to knit up a surplus stock of "TBug's Toboggan's" for winter 2011.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did i say anything? No......
> Just be careful around booty shooting Bugsy.



No, but you thought it.    


Hey! I resemble that remark.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did i say anything? No......
> Just be careful around booty shooting Bugsy.


You didn't have to, remember, "I know you"...........



turtlebug said:


> So who knew that my supplier of Hunter Orange Wool yarn can't provide any right now.
> 
> I need to place a HUGE order this Spring. Why, you ask? Because they can only shear the sheep in late Spring so whatever they have on hand after that, is all they will have until the following Spring.
> 
> ...


 you must have the same delivery type folks I do...... ~~duh~~ what do I do with it, they're not home, they should be home, there's a package for them, they must come home & sit & wait on me to deliver this package!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> paper towels work?



heck even a jeans will do in a pinch and the dark.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HEY!! I DO!! (for a wittle bit!)


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> heck even a jeans will do in a pinch and the dark.


or a t-shirt!



RUTTNBUCK said:


>


ck your pm's......................


----------



## deja vu (Jan 19, 2011)

Who is SELF?

Otis keeps sending me pm's saying SELF wants me to come to Texico


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

few misc. jeep pics for QUACK


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You didn't have to, remember, "I know you"...........
> 
> 
> you must have the same delivery type folks I do...... ~~duh~~ what do I do with it, they're not home, they should be home, there's a package for them, they must come home & sit & wait on me to deliver this package!





Yes! 

It kills me, they always leave some stupid door tag, need signature crap. 

But you KNOW you need a signature... and you KNOW most people WORK.

But you wanna try and deliver it when you KNOW most people who work are AT WORK.


I'll sign the door tag and pray Reese Cup doesn't get ahold of the package.  

The stuff is super fluorescent. It actually glows under a black light. I'm super excited to see how some hats with this stuff turns out.


----------



## Otis (Jan 19, 2011)

deja vu said:


> Who is SELF?
> 
> Otis keeps sending me pm's saying SELF wants me to come to Texico


 

Get out here quick! Quido says he needs you to help unloading something


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2011)

some more build up pics of the jeep Quack


----------



## deja vu (Jan 19, 2011)

Otis said:


> Get out here quick! Quido says he needs you to help unloading something



If its his fat sister,he can do it himself.

I learned the hard way when you set me up on that last blind date.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)

deja vu said:


> Who is SELF?
> 
> Otis keeps sending me pm's saying SELF wants me to come to Texico


RUN!!!!!!!!!!



turtlebug said:


> Yes!
> 
> It kills me, they always leave some stupid door tag, need signature crap.
> 
> ...


Ooothat oughta do NICE!!!




deja vu said:


> If its his fat sister,he can do it himself.
> 
> I learned the hard way when you set me up on that last blind date.


If ya didn't learn the first time, you're on your own, bubba!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

deja vu said:


> If its his fat sister,he can do it himself.
> 
> I learned the hard way when you set me up on that last blind date.



hmmm.......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Nite, keebles n bits!
I'm outta here too!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 19, 2011)

Where are we?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> 2 members showing....2 members hiding...Ya'll come out and play!!!! Snow and Keebs I bet!



bettin your goto I see 



Keebs said:


> Naw he ain't bona-fide, he's a Floridiot!



Fixed it 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Where are we?



two turns from drunk


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> bettin your goto I see
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HANKUS!!!! Bottoms up!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> HANKUS!!!! Bottoms up!!



They been goin up since I got off work


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2011)

Give her a lissen


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Give her a lissen


Sounds like a Johnny Cash song!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like a Johnny Cash song!!



It is a cover of ol Johnny, God rest his soul, but one of the few songs they play I can post. Either version is enjoyable to my ears.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> It is a cover of ol Johnny, God rest his soul, but one of the few songs they play I can post. Either version is enjoyable to my ears.


Had to go back, and review!!

Lot's of Johnny's late recordings are coming to light!!

Time for bed folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had to go back, and review!!
> 
> Lot's of Johnny's late recordings are coming to light!!
> 
> Time for bed folks!!



No, I knew that already, but if ya lissen to much of Rebel Son's work you will find that postability is rarely a possibility 

And some are _very_ good 

Nite RUTTbabe 

Im headed to bed too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2011)

enough said


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> enough said



 okay


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> okay



I am looking for motivation in a cup of coffee.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am looking for motivation in a cup of coffee.



my motivation ran out at 230 when my pager went off again


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2011)

Good mornin to all you happy folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> my motivation ran out at 230 when my pager went off again



can't you take the batteries out of that thing?   

morning deerhauler


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 20, 2011)

Gooooooooooooooood Morning Everybody!!!!! Time to rise and Shine!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can't you take the batteries out of that thing?
> 
> morning deerhauler


 Mornin gobbleinwoods!



huntinglady74 said:


> Gooooooooooooooood Morning Everybody!!!!! Time to rise and Shine!!!!


Mornin huntinglady


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good Morning Deerhauler...


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can't you take the batteries out of that thing?
> 
> morning deerhauler



It was the battery is going to die alarm this morning...besides I am on-call 24x7x365 right now ( only tech in the area) it's a job and it pays the bills so I need to leave it on



huntinglady74 said:


> Gooooooooooooooood Morning Everybody!!!!! Time to rise and Shine!!!!





deerehauler said:


> Mornin gobbleinwoods!
> 
> 
> Mornin huntinglady



morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good Morning Deerhauler...



shhhhhhh!   

morning hl74


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It was the battery is going to die alarm this morning...besides I am on-call 24x7x365 right now ( only tech in the area) it's a job and it pays the bills so I need to leave it on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning guess I need to get another hot cup!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 20, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Morning guess I need to get another hot cup!



coming right up


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning Folks!  My give a dern is busted!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning Folks!  My give a dern is busted!



Moring!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning Folks!  My give a dern is busted!



just ate b'fast and that put a bandaid on mine.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just ate b'fast and that put a bandaid on mine.



Well i just spent 20 minutes diddling around in the cheerleader thread.  Im feeling a little better now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well i just spent 20 minutes diddling around in the cheerleader thread.  Im feeling a little better now.



Do believe my heart rate increased a little while I diddled too.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do believe my heart rate increased a little while I diddled too.





BBQBOSS said:


> Well i just spent 20 minutes diddling around in the cheerleader thread.  Im feeling a little better now.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 20, 2011)

deerehauler said:


>



Did you diddle on over there and take a gander yet????


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 20, 2011)

Mornin y'all...how you rollin? 





Boss, y'all quit that diddlin.....might put your eye out


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 20, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> Mornin y'all...how you rollin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jessica asked what i was so interested in last night on the forum.  I told her i was looking at the duck forum.  She said, "You dont duck hunt".  I said, "I do now".


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Did you diddle on over there and take a gander yet????



Hard to stop once you start!



BBQBOSS said:


> Jessica asked what i was so interested in last night on the forum.  I told her i was looking at the duck forum.  She said, "You dont duck hunt".  I said, "I do now".


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Jessica asked what i was so interested in last night on the forum.  I told her i was looking at the duck forum.  She said, "You dont duck hunt".  I said, "I do now".



Nice....Duck Hunting Rules!!!!
Yeah C'mon!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning everyone


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 20, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Good mornin to all you happy folks!





huntinglady74 said:


> Gooooooooooooooood Morning Everybody!!!!! Time to rise and Shine!!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Morning Folks!  My give a dern is busted!





DeltaHalo said:


> Mornin
> 
> y'all...how you rollin?
> 
> ...



Morning all...or should I say moaning everyone...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2011)

_* MORNING!!!!*_​


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _* MORNING!!!!*_​



 morning


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> morning


No Macon trip today?  

Ya'll pray for me, I'm diving back into ~_sigh_~ work! 
 still hate MW right now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No Macon trip today?
> 
> Ya'll pray for me, I'm diving back into ~_sigh_~ work!
> still hate MW right now!



No macon today, I need to run to the farm and change sd cards in the camera .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No macon today, I need to run to the farm and change sd cards in the camera .


 whatcha watching for?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2011)

Moanin Folks!!!! Back in town fer a while... 

 << coffee


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...or should I say moaning everyone...





Keebs said:


> _* MORNING!!!!*_​





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Folks!!!! Back in town fer a while...
> 
> << coffee




Morning back you 3


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> whatcha watching for?



Since deer season is out , i can see pics of all the deer i didnt see when it was in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Morning back you 3



Mornin DJ!! Sounds like I need to do some diddlin' or sumpin


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin DJ!! Sounds like I need to do some diddlin' or sumpin



 may hafta revisit myself later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> may hafta revisit myself later!



Sounds like I have a lot of catchin up to do....All right gotta run Jared to the Dentist and some other errands. 

BBL....got some drivelin' to catch-up on


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mornin folks!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like I have a lot of catchin up to do....All right gotta run Jared to the Dentist and some other errands.
> 
> BBL....got some drivelin' to catch-up on



Be safe!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin folks!



Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Folks!!!! Back in town fer a while...
> 
> << coffee


Hey Chief!!



deerehauler said:


> Morning back you 3


Hey Slim!



mudracing101 said:


> Since deer season is out , i can see pics of all the deer i didnt see when it was in.


 I gotta get me a camera too!



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin folks!


Hey Sullie, nice avatar!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2011)

just touring. . . glad to see the drivelers made it to vertical this morning.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 20, 2011)

i cant seem to get away from the cheerleader thread today.  keeps getting better.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i cant seem to get away from the cheerleader thread today.  keeps getting better.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i cant seem to get away from the cheerleader thread today.  keeps getting better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yall need to warn money man if he goes to the cheerleader topic he will me moved from the couch to the dog house!!!!!  
o my word


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 20, 2011)

Since the driveler thread was getting all that bad press I came to check on yall.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 20, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Since the driveler thread was getting all that bad press I came to check on yall.



We have been graced by your presence o great Sultan....now let's get this party started


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Since the driveler thread was getting all that bad press I came to check on yall.


 Is that all it takes to get you in here?!?!   
How ya been, Sultan?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 20, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> We have been graced by your presence o great Sultan....now let's get this party started







Keebs said:


> Is that all it takes to get you in here?!?!
> How ya been, Sultan?



Mama n dem are doing fine. My guide service is off the chain and I had an awesome BM this morning!!

You?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Mama n dem are doing fine. My guide service is off the chain and I had an awesome BM this morning!!
> 
> You?



Say, you DID have a good morning! 
Just got home from work and waiting on the house painter to get here. Got just enough time for a sammich and a power nap!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Mama n dem are doing fine. My guide service is off the chain and I had an awesome BM this morning!!
> 
> You?


 Great news then!
I won't go into details for ya, let's just say things are "ah'ite"!



rhbama3 said:


> Say, you DID have a good morning!
> Just got home from work and waiting on the house painter to get here. Got just enough time for a sammich and a power nap!


The KING of naps!!
and the often missed DD!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> some more build up pics of the jeep Quack





How in the world do you keep that Jeep vertical with that much motor ??



SWEEEEEEEEET ride !!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How in the world do you keep that Jeep vertical with that much motor ??
> 
> 
> 
> SWEEEEEEEEET ride !!



Its easy , you have to go slow any way as not to spill your drink.  And thanks for the compliment, I think the way it sounds is the best part of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its easy , you have to go slow any way as not to spill your drink.  And thanks for the compliment, I think the way it sounds is the best part of it.





Gotcha!!  Gonna break mine out and ride to town!!  Love the sound of headers running to straight pipes out the side!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2011)

yawn.....
whuttup?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief!!
> 
> 
> Hey Slim!
> ...



Good to be back in town Ms. Keebsy!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrr.  Nutjob of a wife left all her towels here for her shop.  NOW I gotta get off my butt and take them to her!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr.  Nutjob of a wife left all her towels here for her shop.  NOW I gotta get off my butt and take them to her!



Well, then she owes you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, then she owes you!





Yep, means I finally get a haircut after a month of begging.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay drivelers,  just one more wake up before the weekend begins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay drivelers,  just one more wake up before the weekend begins.



All that means is more furniture to move.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> All that means is more furniture to move.



Onemanandahandtruck I see is not looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Onemanandahandtruck I see is not looking forward to the weekend.



At least i got the heavy duty convertible hand truck to move stuff with. Still, at least we're making progress. 
Time to fry some fish!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2011)

Hidyho neighbors. Gotta go discuss this weather comin in Monday.
Y'all have fun out there, ya hear.


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2011)

oh lawd, shouldnt have had the giant glass of milk and cookies after the two pieces of lasagna


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2011)

<<<<<<<< beer >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 20, 2011)

hey yall drivlers and drivlets


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2011)

I ain't drivelin' no mo!!! Slackers...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't drivelin' no mo!!! Slackers...



I been thirsty. Hard to drink and type


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't drivelin' no mo!!! Slackers...



idjit


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idjit



Where ya goin ta college seth


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I been thirsty. Hard to drink and type



Aint never hindered ya before  



Seth carter said:


> idjit



Well....seein as you put it that way. What up Sethers???


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Aint never hindered ya before
> 
> 
> 
> Well....seein as you put it that way. What up Sethers???



I was drinkun wid boff hands


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I was drinkun wid boff hands




 Cheater!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Professional!!!



Fixed it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Cheater!!!


 
Not him!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I was drinkun wid boff hands




Get some clear tubing...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not him!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2011)

Nite folks...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


>


 Thanks for answering that text..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks for answering that text..



What's there to say? "I know"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> What's there to say? "I know"


 
Oh, and BTW, the safety is still on, on that pistol..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, and BTW, the safety is still on, on that pistol..



I didn't notice a safety.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I didn't notice a safety.


 
Well there ya' go.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well there ya' go.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2011)

Dont shoot, Dont shoot

I told her dont shoot, yall be cool and let me do the talkin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Dont shoot, Dont shoot
> 
> I told her dont shoot, yall be cool and let me do the talkin


Err...Umm...you mean slurring!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Err...Umm...you mean slurring!!


 
Leave him alone. He's an experience hostage negotiator..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Err...Umm...you mean slurring!!



it is a human like noise  

and you know that slurring is an acceptable accent with this crew


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Leave him alone. He's an experience hostage negotiator..






Hankus said:


> it is a human like noise
> 
> and you know that slurring is an acceptable accent with this crew


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Leave him alone. He's an experience hostage negotiator..



I is


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I is


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


>



Put down the gun if you want to

How am I doin fellers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Put down the gun if you want to
> 
> How am I doin fellers


You're doing fine. Now move a little closer so you can slowly take the gun out of her hand.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I is





OutFishHim said:


>


He forgot to add that he slept in a Holliday Inn last night!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're doing fine. Now move a little closer so you can slowly take the gun out of her hand.



ARE YOU OUTTA YER FREAKIN MIND 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> He forgot to add that he slept in a Holliday Inn last night!!



so thats where I ended up


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2011)

Im out


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 21, 2011)

Alright Peeps!!.......Time to call it a night!!.....Got to start working on moving the Lab tomorrow!!.........Gonna be a few busy weeks at work!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Im out





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright Peeps!!.......Time to call it a night!!.....Got to start working on moving the Lab tomorrow!!.........Gonna be a few busy weeks at work!!



But but,  Good night gentlemen.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 21, 2011)

morning folks...last day of the work week for most....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 21, 2011)

It's FRIDAY!!! oh yeah...


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> It's FRIDAY!!! oh yeah...



Not so loud BB


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...last day of the work week for most....





boneboy96 said:


> It's FRIDAY!!! oh yeah...



It has that smell about it.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> It's FRIDAY!!! oh yeah...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 21, 2011)

Now that im $75 richer, what shall i do with my new found wealth???


Good morning all my fine, fine dribblers. How yall is???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 21, 2011)

went and got my morning dose of the cheerleaders... and their coach. yummmmmmm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2011)

must admit I took a tour of the big O's this morning also.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> went and got my morning dose of the cheerleaders... and their coach. yummmmmmm





gobbleinwoods said:


> must admit I took a tour of the big O's this morning also.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> must admit I took a tour of the big O's this morning also.



Thinking about making a second run over there!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning all of yallz, it is Friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Good *Friday* morning!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning!


I have a 3 day weekend  ......what to do, what to do......think I'll go somewhere where my phone doesn't work.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2011)

:





BBQBOSS said:


> Now that im $75 richer, what shall i do with my new found wealth???
> 
> 
> Good morning all my fine, fine dribblers. How yall is???



Yup



Ready for the weekend!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> I have a 3 day weekend  ......what to do, what to do......think I'll go somewhere where my phone doesn't work.



I want a 3 day weekend.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 21, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> I have a 3 day weekend  ......what to do, what to do......think I'll go somewhere where my phone doesn't work.



you could just turn it off for 3 days


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> you could just turn it off for 3 days



HMMMMM. Thats why you get paid the big bucks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> you could just turn it off for 3 days



OR....just don't answer


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I want a 3 day weekend.



Mine was a mistake......and I ran with it!  



jmfauver said:


> you could just turn it off for 3 days



Yea right...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OR....just don't answer



I already do that!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 21, 2011)

Got tired of going to the sports forum so i will just take it with me where ever i go now.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> It's FRIDAY!!! oh yeah...


You can say THAT again!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


>






BBQBOSS said:


> Now that im $75 richer, what shall i do with my new found wealth???


Send it to me???



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> I have a 3 day weekend  ......what to do, what to do......think I'll go somewhere where my phone doesn't work.


 what, an hour south of Atlanta??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Got tired of going to the sports forum so i will just take it with me where ever i go now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I already do that!



 




BBQBOSS said:


> Got tired of going to the sports forum so i will just take it with me where ever i go now.







Keebs said:


> You can say THAT again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not even that far


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not even that far


YOUR'S works down to Valdosta, at least texting it does!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOUR'S works down to Valdosta, at least texting it does!



I know....it's about 5 minutes from my house where it doesn't work.....right next to the cell tower


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what, an hour south of Atlanta??



Yes 



Keebs said:


> YOUR'S works down to Valdosta, at least texting it does!



Mine works in Albany.  But no where in between there and Macon. 



Jeff C. said:


> I know....it's about 5 minutes from my house where it doesn't work.....right next to the cell tower



Who's your provider?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

House training a puppy is a lot of FUN!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verizon


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2011)

Morning, peeps!
 Bubbette made it home from Savannah last night. The painters finished with our bedroom which i just can't stand. Baby blue with white trim? What was she thinking? Anyway, i think my study/man cave will be painted in the awesome colors of Crimson and white.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mornin all. It's FRIDAY


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Bubbette made it home from Savannah last night. The painters finished with our bedroom which i just can't stand. Baby blue with white trim? What was she thinking? Anyway, i think my study/man cave will be painted in the awesome colors of Crimson and white.



Be thankful for the blue and white...our bedroom is a strange rust / pumpkin sort of color. 

sposed to be a trendy color right now. 

No matter...I'm usually banned to the couch anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin all. It's FRIDAY


_*Freaky Friday!!*_


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> HMMMMM. Thats why you get paid the big bucks.





Jeff C. said:


> OR....just don't answer





OutFishHim said:


> Mine was a mistake......and I ran with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea right...



You have that option to turn it off I don't.....But at least I have a job


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Bubbette made it home from Savannah last night. The painters finished with our bedroom which i just can't stand. Baby blue with white trim? What was she thinking? Anyway, i think my study/man cave will be painted in the awesome colors of Crimson and white.





Sterlo58 said:


> Be thankful for the blue and white...our bedroom is a strange rust / pumpkin sort of color.
> 
> sposed to be a trendy color right now.




I'll stick with my natural wood walls......... tyvm...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Bubbette made it home from Savannah last night. The painters finished with our bedroom which i just can't stand. Baby blue with white trim? What was she thinking? Anyway, i think my study/man cave will be painted in the awesome colors of Crimson and white.



Least it ain't flourescent green(chartreuse), like my daughter's vacated bedroom



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin all. It's FRIDAY



Mornin' Sterlo!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll stick with my natural wood walls......... tyvm...........


I love natural wood! 


Jeff C. said:


> Least it ain't flourescent green(chartreuse), like my daughter's vacated bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' Sterlo!!!


Well, i think my daughter was leaning toward some shade of puprle but i'm trying to talk her out of it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I love natural wood!
> 
> Well, i think my daughter was leaning toward some shade of puprle but i'm trying to talk her out of it.



Yeah...a few years back, Sam insisted on Buzz Lightyear blue for his room. Yuk 

Now it will take 3-4 coats of anything to cover that color.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 21, 2011)

Morning Folks

I wish I could figure out what everyone gets so happy about Friday for.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> I wish I could figure out what everyone gets so happy about Friday for.



Whats the problem Freshy..gotta work tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I love natural wood!
> 
> Well, i think my daughter was leaning toward some shade of puprle but i'm trying to talk her out of it.



Don't give up....purple drives em batty



dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> I wish I could figure out what everyone gets so happy about Friday for.



Mornin' Fresh prince of SG!!! Just pretend it's the end of the week


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 21, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whats the problem Freshy..gotta work tomorrow



Sure doI might get a day off in a couple of weeks if we don't get any snow before then.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> I wish I could figure out what everyone gets so happy about Friday for.


I bet I know when you USED to be the same way............ think back, waaayyyyy back to HS................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Or the begining of a new one



Either way....it's a reason to celebratejust ask Hank


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2011)

Man! reading some of the other threads about Drivel is almost depressing. Are we a clic/click/clique? How many times can i welcome somebody to the zoo threads? So many people have come and gone over the years but i've never ignored or shunned anyone that ventured in here.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man! reading some of the other threads about Drivel is almost depressing. Are we a clic/click/clique? How many times can i welcome somebody to the zoo threads? So many people have come and gone over the years but i've never ignored or shunned anyone that ventured in here.



Nope, but we know how to weed the bad ones out. 



dougefresh said:


> Everyday is Friday for Beerkus



He's programmed in my phone under Beerkus...

And hello!  You gonna stop by and see me this weekend?


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

Not sure I wanna get pulled into this...

I gotta paint my daughter's room green this weekend...at least it ain't pink.

Oh, I'm slow...somebody pronounce driveler for me  
 <-----I remembered my smiley emotion thingy

and Happy Friday <-----another one


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man! reading some of the other threads about Drivel is almost depressing. Are we a clic/click/clique? How many times can i welcome somebody to the zoo threads? So many people have come and gone over the years but i've never ignored or shunned anyone that ventured in here.



They are still in the denial stage...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Not sure I wanna get pulled into this...
> 
> I gotta paint my daughter's room green this weekend...at least it ain't pink.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the driveler Pittard,  

I see your getting your feet wet.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Not sure I wanna get pulled into this...
> 
> I gotta paint my daughter's room green this weekend...at least it ain't pink.
> 
> ...



Welcome! 

Driv-a-ler...


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Everyday is Friday for Beerkus
> 
> 
> Some folks dont know what a Dictionary is...I'd like to thank you for your welcoming me.



Definition of DRIVEL

intransitive verb

1: to let saliva dribble from the mouth : slaver 
2: to talk stupidly and carelessly 

â€” driv·el·er \-v(É™-)lÉ™r\ noun 

Examples of DRIVEL

*What is he driveling about now?* 
the panting dog driveled on my hand

Origin of DRIVEL

Middle English, from Old English dreflian; perhaps akin to Old Norse draf malt dregs
First Known Use: before 12th century

Synonyms: dribble, drool, salivate, slaver, slobber


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Not sure I wanna get pulled into this...
> 
> I gotta paint my daughter's room green this weekend...at least it ain't pink.
> 
> ...



What is wrong with just basic white/almond/ egg shell etc?
I don't know why the wimmen in my life have to want wild colors on the wall.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Not sure I wanna get pulled into this...
> 
> I gotta paint my daughter's room green this weekend...at least it ain't pink.
> 
> ...


fresh meat!!!  

Welcome P


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I didn't find out till last night yall weren't gona stay wiff us



I found it kinda pointless if no one was there.   And there's no "ya'll"


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 21, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Nope, but we know how to weed the bad ones out.



I'm still here!


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What is wrong with just basic white/almond/ egg shell etc?
> I don't know why the wimmen in my life have to want wild colors on the wall.



Tell me about it..."We" decided to move to a new house so our daughter could have a bigger nursery when she was born, but then decided not to paint the cream colored walls...until now... GREEN


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Either way....it's a reason to celebratejust ask Hank


 Where he be this morning??



rhbama3 said:


> Man! reading some of the other threads about Drivel is almost depressing. Are we a clic/click/clique? How many times can i welcome somebody to the zoo threads? So many people have come and gone over the years but i've never ignored or shunned anyone that ventured in here.


SEEEEEE?????  NOW you know what I was talking about the other week!!



Pittard said:


> Not sure I wanna get pulled into this...
> 
> I gotta paint my daughter's room green this weekend...at least it ain't pink.
> 
> ...


Pittard, honestly, we do NOT grab & hold folks for ransom in here, if ya wanna stay, you are more than welcome, if you don't, that's fine by us as well............ *MOST* of us have met/get together/talk/text on a daily basis and we just touch base in here to speak & liven up our days................ Welcome to the Fire!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Definition of DRIVEL
> 
> intransitive verb
> 
> ...



It's that one..



rhbama3 said:


> What is wrong with just basic white/almond/ egg shell etc?
> I don't know why the wimmen in my life have to want wild colors on the wall.



My kitchen is Roasted Pepper Red.



SnowHunter said:


> fresh meat!!!
> 
> Welcome P



That my line! 

Hey Sista!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Definition of DRIVEL
> 
> intransitive verb
> 
> ...


 Aaahhhssooo, you're the type that has to have everything s*p*e*l*l*e*d out for you, huh?  



SnowHunter said:


> fresh meat!!!
> 
> Welcome P


  hey sista!!



jsullivan03 said:


> I'm still here!


 You're welcome..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Definition of DRIVEL
> 
> intransitive verb
> 
> ...



also see similar:
Winder licker, short bus rider, stawkin'


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Not sure I wanna get pulled into this...






SnowHunter said:


> fresh meat!!!



It may be too late


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Who is gona be the one to tell Pittard thats not saliva thats getting the feet wet.



 looks like you just did.................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Who is gona be the one to tell Pittard thats not saliva thats getting the feet wet.



I see you stepped up to the plate.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2011)

sigh.....
time to head to work. When i get home i have to clean any glue and paint off the floor, put all the bedroom furniture back in place, put the water bed back together, and then fill it. Gonna be a busy evening. See ya!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 21, 2011)

P,

Hop aboard and don't forget your helmet


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard-  Have you filled out the proper paperwork required to be a driveler??  Have you submitted your application yet???


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Pittard-  Have you filled out the proper paperwork required to be a driveler??  Have you submitted your application yet???



I knew somebody would make one of those an avatar...I wish it was the coach though.

Apps on the way...If I talk about beer will that get me in?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 21, 2011)

gotta go see whats new in the cheerleader thread.....if i ain't back in an hour....wait longer!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> I knew somebody would make one of those an avatar...I wish it was the coach though.
> 
> Apps on the way...If I talk about beer will that get me in?



If your buying the beer...your in like flint.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> gotta go see whats new in the cheerleader thread.....if i ain't back in an hour....wait longer!



Do remeber the joke with the old buffalo and young buffalo.  NO RUNNING.


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> gotta go see whats new in the cheerleader thread.....if i ain't back in an hour....wait longer!



There I did it


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> There I did it



The new avatar definitely helps your driveler status.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> I knew somebody would make one of those an avatar...I wish it was the coach though.
> 
> Apps on the way...If I _*BRING*_ beer will that get me in?


Fixed it for ya!



Sterlo58 said:


> If your buying the beer...your in like flint.


great minds!


dougefresh said:


> Ima idjet


but we wuv ya anyway!



Sterlo58 said:


> The new avatar definitely helps your driveler status.


 Only with the MOW's!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> That my line!
> 
> Hey Sista!


I borrowed it 

Hey Sista! 



Keebs said:


> Aaahhhssooo, you're the type that has to have everything s*p*e*l*l*e*d out for you, huh?
> 
> 
> hey sista!!
> ...


Mernin Sista 


Pittard said:


> It may be too late


Ya know ya wanna


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> I knew somebody would make one of those an avatar...I wish it was the coach though.
> 
> Apps on the way...If I talk about beer will that get me in?



The avatar change is more than sufficient.  Scratch the paperwork.   But the new guy still has to buy the first round of beer at his first gathering.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2011)

Beer me and yer partially in


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I borrowed it
> 
> Hey Sista!
> 
> ...


Hello Snowy


Hankus said:


> Beer me and yer partially in



I see you have 12 of a kind. 

But there all empty!


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> The avatar change is more than sufficient.  Scratch the paperwork.   But the new guy still has to buy the first round of beer at his first gathering.



Come on by...Keg of Yuengling on tap right now at the Pittard's


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do remeber the joke with the old buffalo and young buffalo.  NO RUNNING.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 21, 2011)

What the heck, it's FRIDAY finally.

Thankfully, it is getting closer to lunchtime because I am so HUNGRY that I could eat the west end of a duck flying east.

Speaking of Ducks......I just visited the Cheerleading thread and I found that it is just the ticket for now since hunting season is over.  With all this cold weather with snow and ice and the big possibility of more snow on the way, shucks, that thread turned out to be an uplifting experience for sure.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> What the heck, it's FRIDAY finally.
> 
> Thankfully, it is getting closer to lunchtime because I am so HUNGRY that I could eat the west end of a duck flying east.
> 
> Speaking of Ducks......I just visited the Cheerleading thread and I found that it is just the ticket for now since hunting season is over.  With all this cold weather with snow and ice and the big possibility of more snow on the way, shucks, that thread turned out to be an uplifting experience for sure.


So the ducks caught your eye too.... ........  no wonder they call you "Eagle Eye"


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Definition of DRIVEL
> 
> intransitive verb
> 
> ...



I gave you a hint to the right answer


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> What the heck, it's FRIDAY finally.
> 
> Thankfully, it is getting closer to lunchtime because I am so HUNGRY that I could eat the west end of a duck flying east.
> 
> Speaking of Ducks......I just visited the Cheerleading thread and I found that it is just the ticket for now since hunting season is over.  With all this cold weather with snow and ice and the big possibility of more snow on the way, shucks, that thread turned out to be an uplifting experience for sure.



When they start handing out cards for time limits on that thread I am gonna sell mine,I would prefer to talk to the WOW's!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 21, 2011)

Drive-by dribble... mornin'


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Drive-by dribble... mornin'


heck of a time diff, huh? 
Afternoon, darlin'!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Snowy
> 
> 
> I see you have 12 of a kind.
> ...


Hey AJ 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> What the heck, it's FRIDAY finally.
> 
> Thankfully, it is getting closer to lunchtime because I am so HUNGRY that I could eat the west end of a duck flying east.
> 
> Speaking of Ducks......I just visited the Cheerleading thread and I found that it is just the ticket for now since hunting season is over.  With all this cold weather with snow and ice and the big possibility of more snow on the way, shucks, that thread turned out to be an uplifting experience for sure.





flyfisher76544 said:


> Drive-by dribble... mornin'


Well Hey there FF


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 21, 2011)

Howdy Snowy, 

Hope things are goin good on the farm.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Snowy,
> 
> Hope things are goin good on the farm.



Hey Neil 

Oh yes.. all is well... Stork made a delivery today too!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neil
> 
> Oh yes.. all is well... Stork made a delivery today too!!
> View attachment 581479



That is cool. 

Cute little rascal.


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning Dribblers, wazzup ????

Welcome to the new folks.

Branching out a bit on my leather workin.

Ain't it purdy ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Driv-a-ler...





OutFishHim said:


> It's that one..



Miss KNOWITALL


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> ...I am so HUNGRY that I could eat the west end of a duck flying east.


 
That's worthy of a sig line change, thanks 


Howdy folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> That's worthy of a sig line change, thanks
> 
> 
> Howdy folks



I can see all the YOUNG folks now, that aint got a clue as to their Geographical location...."what's that mean"


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> That is cool.
> 
> Cute little rascal.


Aint she though   Bout time for the other one and Mama to go into GP, then I've got another pair of kids due any day now 


Sirduke said:


> Good morning Dribblers, wazzup ????
> 
> Welcome to the new folks.
> 
> ...


Hi Duke! Love your work! 



Hi the rest of yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> That's worthy of a sig line change, thanks
> 
> 
> Howdy folks



This one would be purty good too!!!!

"I just visited the Cheerleading thread and it turned out to be an uplifting experience for sure".


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Duke! Love your work!



Why thank you Miz Snowy !

I sho miss your old avatar...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi the rest of yall


 
Hey Snowy!  Are your lil ones enjoying the new "stork addition" ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Aint she though   Bout time for the other one and Mama to go into GP, then I've got another pair of kids due any day now
> Hi Duke! Love your work!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey snowyschmoo!!!

Dang good lookin work DukeSir!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Either way....it's a reason to celebratejust ask Hank







dougefresh said:


> Everyday is Friday for Beerkus







OutFishHim said:


> He's programmed in my phone under Beerkus...



 



jsullivan03 said:


> I'm still here!



 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I see you have 12 of a kind.
> 
> But there all empty!



 



Pittard said:


> Come on by...Keg of Yuengling on tap right now at the Pittard's







SnowHunter said:


> Hi the rest of yall


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neil
> 
> Oh yes.. all is well... Stork made a delivery today too!!
> View attachment 581479


Aaawwww cute!!!



Sirduke said:


> Good morning Dribblers, wazzup ????
> 
> Welcome to the new folks.
> 
> ...


Oh, me likey!!


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> This one would be purty good too!!!!
> 
> "I just visited the Cheerleading thread and it turned out to be an uplifting experience for sure".



It's motavation for sure.

Brother's about to start a homebrew as we speak of a Milk Stout clone there JC


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Good morning Dribblers, wazzup ????
> 
> Welcome to the new folks.
> 
> ...



lookin good


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

Wish they'd built me so that women built like pittard's avatar would have spoke to me stead of throwing rocks at me .... Just saying

Howdy Keebs !

Made that one for a co-workers husband. He took one look and ordered another one set up for cross draw.

This may take off yet.

Got to mail a holster to ole Hawgtrap today for his persual.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> It's motavation for sure.
> 
> Brother's about to start a homebrew as we speak of a Milk Stout clone there JC



Haven't had one yet, but if has a hint of coffee and chocolate, I'd be all over it


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Wish they'd built me so that women built like pittard's avatar would have spoke to me stead of throwing rocks at me .... Just saying
> 
> Howdy Keebs !
> 
> ...


We may need to talk, I have an old pistol I got from Daddy that would look *sharp* in one of those!!


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Haven't had one yet, but if has a hint of coffee and chocolate, I'd be all over it



I've tried the Left Hand Milk Stout and it left me with something to be desired...

Have you tried Terrapin's Wake-n-Bake


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2011)

stawkstawkstawk . . .


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We may need to talk, I have an old pistol I got from Daddy that would look *sharp* in one of those!!



I'm ya boy, fer all yo leather needs...

trying to get the missus to let me branch out a bit more, teddies, etc, etc etc...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> I've tried the Left Hand Milk Stout and it left me with something to be desired...
> 
> Have you tried Terrapin's Wake-n-Bake



No I haven't, Pitt. I guess I'm not really a beer connoisseur. However, I do have a Terrapin tap handle



Hooked On Quack said:


> stawkstawkstawk . . .



Who you stawkin???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stawkstawkstawk . . .


haveyoulistenedtoyouransweringmachine?



Sirduke said:


> I'm ya boy, fer all yo leather needs...
> 
> trying to get the missus to let me branch out a bit more, teddies, etc, etc etc...



teddies?? 
that'd be a boust........uumm.........bustie.........hhhmmm............ corset!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No I haven't, Pitt. I guess I'm not really a beer connoisseur. However, I do have a Terrapin tap handle
> 
> 
> 
> Who you stawkin???




Most everybody!!




Keebs said:


> haveyoulistenedtoyouransweringmachine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






When didja call ??  Dawn got it !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I'm ya boy, fer all yo leather needs...
> 
> trying to get the missus to let me branch out a bit more, teddies, etc, etc etc...




 Got any pics???


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

No animals were hurt in the making of this handle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most everybody!!


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Got any pics???



I wish !

I got this great idea in my mind for a basketweave teddie, and a matching garter belt, but alas, the black eye I got when I told her I needed a wee bit slimmer model to "size" it up on has prevented me from being able to work right now...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most everybody!!
> When didja call ??  Dawn got it !!


earlier today


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> No animals were hurt in the making of this handle.



Needs a keg !

Nice work


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I wish !
> 
> I got this great idea in my mind for a basketweave teddie, and a matching garter belt, but alas, the black eye I got when I told her I needed a wee bit slimmer model to "size" it up on has prevented me from being able to work right now...


Sorry, I side with the Master!!


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, I side with the Master!!



Wimmen, they is all the same.


MEAN


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> No animals were hurt in the making of this handle.



NICE!!!



Sirduke said:


> I wish !
> 
> I got this great idea in my mind for a basketweave teddie, and a matching garter belt, but alas, the black eye I got when I told her I needed a wee bit slimmer model to "size" it up on has prevented me from being able to work right now...




 OL Honest Abe, huh?? I'll talk to da wife and see if she can make ya a pattern, she's in the apparel industry




Keebs said:


> Sorry, I side with the Master!!



Thanks Keebs


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2011)

ever have one of those days were you wish you were still "at work" instead of home? Way too much stuff needs done at Casa de Bubba.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ever have one of those days were you wish you were still "at work" instead of home? Way too much stuff needs done at Casa de Bubba.



Oh yeah....know the feelin!! 

Guess I'll go take a nap with Jared while the computer updates and drags it's feet


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Why thank you Miz Snowy !
> 
> I sho miss your old avatar...


Ya welcome 

Um...which one.. I got a bunch  


StriperAddict said:


> Hey Snowy!  Are your lil ones enjoying the new "stork addition" ?


Hey Walt!! Well...Aimee got headbutted by Mama.. so she don't much care right now  Ian will love her tho, once he gets home from school 


Jeff C. said:


> Hey snowyschmoo!!!
> 
> Dang good lookin work DukeSir!!!


Hey JeffieShmoo! 


Hankus said:


>


Hey Hankus  


Keebs said:


> Aaawwww cute!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, me likey!!


She is a sweetie.. Mama, not so much 


Hooked On Quack said:


> stawkstawkstawk . . .


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

Snowy, it was the one with the gal walkin the hoss.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Snowy, it was the one with the gal walkin the hoss.



Ahh that one was Ms Wandas, not mine!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahh that one was Ms Wandas, not mine!



Dang duke...if your gunna stawk ya gotta at least get the right WOW.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang duke...if your gunna stawk ya gotta at least get the right WOW.





Dang rookie stawkers . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang duke...if your gunna stawk ya gotta at least get the right WOW.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang rookie stawkers . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stawkstawkstawk . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





How you doinnnnnn???  Come here often??  Can I buy you a drink??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Wimmen, they is all the same.
> 
> 
> MEAN


 Who? Mmmwah? NEVA!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2011)

Whats Happening over here? Ive been gone all afternoon, i just took up sports


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats Happening over here? Ive been gone all afternoon, i just took up sports


waterboy for the cheerleaders, huh?


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


>



Oh well, now ya'll know why I done been married 30 years. Ain't good at being bad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> waterboy for the cheerleaders, huh?



providing quality h2o


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2011)

Some body needs to go and put one of those green smiley faces on the "what up with the driveler thread" and itll be fixed.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2011)

Beer


Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Beer
> 
> 
> Sorry wrong thread



Beer is appropriate in any thread.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Beer
> 
> 
> Sorry wrong thread





Sterlo58 said:


> Beer is appropriate in any thread.









<--Beers for the three of us!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Beer is appropriate in any thread.



Yes, yes it is.  Think I'll have one NOW!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yes it is.  Think I'll have one NOW!!



just one?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yes it is.  Think I'll have one NOW!!



Gettin a late start, ain't ya?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> just one?





Gotta start somewhere Bob!!




jsullivan03 said:


> Gettin a late start, ain't ya?




Well, it's kinda like this Sullie, I started around 2ish Wed and Thurs, wife was not a happy gal when she got home.  Sooooooo, I waited an additional 2 hrs to start today!!  See I know how to behave!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stawkstawkstawk . . .


 You can't be stawkin' without your *official* stawkers avatar!! Stick to the rulz!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Oh well, now ya'll know why I done been married 30 years. Ain't good at being bad.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, it's kinda like this Sullie, I started around 2ish Wed and Thurs, wife was not a happy gal when she got home.  Sooooooo, I waited an additional 2 hrs to start today!!  See I know how to behave!!



Makes perfect sense!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You can't be stawkin' without your *official* stawkers avatar!! Stick to the rulz!





Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Makes perfect sense!





Great minds Sullie, great minds!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm thinkin bout crankin my ragged ol car up and haulin myself outta town  


Now I just need to get off work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I'm thinkin bout crankin my ragged ol car up and haulin myself outta town
> 
> 
> Now I just need to get off work



As if you need reminding.  Make a beer stop before you go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> As if you need reminding.  Make a beer stop before you go.




That's where he's headed !!


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm baaaaaccccckkkk. Had to fit a pistol belt so's I could finish it up.

Anybody got an idea where I could find an old fashioned, like 1980's overhead console to mount a radio and some speakers in my 86 GMC ?

Used to could find them in hippy vans everywhere, but no mo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I'm baaaaaccccckkkk. Had to fit a pistol belt so's I could finish it up.
> 
> Anybody got an idea where I could find an old fashioned, like 1980's overhead console to mount a radio and some speakers in my 86 GMC ?
> 
> Used to could find them in hippy vans everywhere, but no mo.




Junkyard, or online??  Try googling it??


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Junkyard, or online??  Try googling it??



Batting zero so far, may have to resort to building it myself. Already made my own laminate oak arm rest...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

Who would have thought a bigfoot thread would ever lasted on woody's, much less turned serious.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who would have thought a bigfoot thread would ever lasted on woody's, much less turned serious.



What has happened to ya Miguel....not even a good Hijack


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What has happened to ya Miguel....not even a good Hijack


 
It's gone beyond that point now. Something about "be kind to mythical creatures day" or something like that over there..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2011)

If I ever get off work


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> If I ever get off work



Hankus, in the word association game,  not every word can go with beer.

Oh never mind, may be it can.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

Dog walked and fed ....

Check!

Load of laundry started...

Check!

Fire built ...

Check!

Cocktail - shaken not stirred ... OK who'm I kidding, but I DID shake the orange juice up in the carton before I poured it!   Just wait'n on RB to get home to heat up dinner. 

What ya'll up to divelers??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gone beyond that point now. Something about "be kind to mythical creatures day" or something like that over there..



I started to tell em about the ET fangers that shot us a Peace sign, out of a car window, while traveling on I-10 last year....for real


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hankus, in the word association game,  not every word can go with beer.
> 
> Oh never mind, may be it can.



Sure it can ... I was just about to quote 'im and associate beer with...................................

Wait for it .................................



*BEER!!*

GAME OVER!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Dog walked and fed ....
> 
> Check!
> 
> ...



Lookin for somebody to have a drink wit

How you is, Ms. Tag???


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin for somebody to have a drink wit
> 
> How you is, Ms. Tag???



Ready for 'da weekend Jeff!  I do believe this might be the first time since Christmas I've had to work a full 5 day work week.  Didn't seem like Friday would EVER get here.  I'll tell ya, I'm just not cut out to be poor and hired out!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> If I ever get off work



You work?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Dog walked and fed ....
> 
> Check!
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Lookin for somebody to have a drink wit
> 
> How you is, Ms. Tag???



I didn't look and I am drinking supper.  Bad day getting better or at least forgotten.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ready for 'da weekend Jeff!  I do believe this might be the first time since Christmas I've had to work a full 5 day work week.  Didn't seem like Friday would EVER get here.  I'll tell ya, I'm just not cut out to be poor and hired out!



Ready for some Playoffs!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I didn't look and I am drinking supper.  Bad day getting better or at least forgotten.




 Gobbler


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You work?



Wut??  Poppin' tops is work ... specially if they's them fancy bottled kind that won't twist off!  



gobbleinwoods said:


> I didn't look and I am drinking supper.  Bad day getting better or at least forgotten.



well sett'em up then!   



Jeff C. said:


> Ready for some Playoffs!!!



eh.... I ain't much into pro-football.  I pretty much only watch if one of my kids is playing or if Falcons are in it.  We've got a kid on Green Bay's roster right now.  After last weekend that's pretty much my only hope.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Wut??  Poppin' tops is work ... specially if they's them fancy bottled kind that won't twist off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew you was a college fooball fan, just didn know if it carried over to the NFL. I prefer college myself, but love any playoffs.


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

evenin...I'm on my one

Chicken's on the Egg and gotta start a fire.


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

I've been so bummed college football is over I resorted to watching my first two NFL games the other day and even a college basketball game...I know...I jonseing.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew you was a college fooball fan, just didn know if it carried over to the NFL. I prefer college myself, but love any playoffs.



Well High School FB is my first love ... which carries over pretty naturally into College FB (plus I'm pretty sure you can't be a born and bred southern girl without being an SEC fan).   But there is where the sellout begins.  Pro FB is not even the same game; it's all show me the money.  I only carry over in so much as my kids do.  We've got a former player on the 49r's roster and the one at Green Bay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

Dirty Martini time.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gone beyond that point now. Something about "be kind to mythical creatures day" or something like that over there..



Have _you_ hugged your Bigfoot today??????? When I ketch me one,I'm gonna turn 'im loose over in Mamby-Pamby Land,and let him kick some jackwagon butt!


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

Sadly the money is starting to spill into College football.

Take the underamor game.  I'll bet some of those guys will taking a little under the table


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> evenin...I'm on my one
> 
> Chicken's on the Egg and gotta start a fire.



2   





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dirty Martini time.



Easy Fuzzy Navels

did I mention 2?  

RB just called and said he's on the way.  Guess I'd better get dinner heated up.  



Pittard said:


> Sadly the money is starting to spill into College football.
> 
> Take the underamor game.  I'll bet some of those guys will taking a little under the table



It is indeed ... look at the vast numbers declaring early for the draft every year.    No loyalty anymore ... can't say I blame them though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> evenin...I'm on my one
> 
> Chicken's on the Egg and gotta start a fire.



Evenin' Pittard



Tag-a-long said:


> Well High School FB is my first love ... which carries over pretty naturally into College FB (plus I'm pretty sure you can't be a born and bred southern girl without being an SEC fan).   But there is where the sellout begins.  Pro FB is not even the same game; it's all show me the money.  I only carry over in so much as my kids do.  We've got a former player on the 49r's roster and the one at Green Bay.



 My 3 rd cousin is Philipp Rivers with San Diego. I did get to work a lot of the NC State games while he was there



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dirty Martini time.



Haven't had one of those in a while...love them too!!!



crackerdave said:


> Have _you_ hugged your Bigfoot today??????? When I ketch me one,I'm gonna turn 'im loose over in Mamby-Pamby Land,and let him kick some jackwagon butt!



What happenin Cracka???


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

fire's started.  Made it the the third one.

I don't drink anything dirty.


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> It is indeed ... look at the vast numbers declaring early for the draft every year.  No loyalty anymore ... can't say I blame them though.


 

Not sure what I do if a couple mil got dangled in front of my face.  Sure wouldn't care as much about my senior year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Not sure what I do if a couple mil got dangled in front of my face.  Sure wouldn't care as much about my senior year.



The problem is that first million is gone.  Half to the Uncle and then the veterans take you out to dinner and bam they run up a 100k one night and stick you with the bill.  Etc. and soon just like a good sales manager they have you hooked and you have no $$ and have to try all the harder to try and make ends meet.


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The problem is that first million is gone. Half to the Uncle and then the veterans take you out to dinner and bam they run up a 100k one night and stick you with the bill. Etc. and soon just like a good sales manager they have you hooked and you have no $$ and have to try all the harder to try and make ends meet.


 

Yeah but that 100k night sure would be fun...if I could remember it

#4 pouring now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2011)

keep up Pittard

on #5 myself.  It might get unintelligible soon.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Not sure what I do if a couple mil got dangled in front of my face.  Sure wouldn't care as much about my senior year.



Oh no two ways about it ... I'd be gone in a New York minute.  Like I said, I don't blame them.  And it's not just the money.  They've got to look at the gamble they're taking getting a career ending (or changing) injury in that senior year.  They really can't afford NOT to go.  

The coaches know this when they sign 'em so all is fair I guess.  I just long for a simpler time when you signed on for 4 years and you meant something to the team and the team meant something to you.  The world would be a better place if more people put the team's needs ahead of their own.  (good lawd I need to eat something ... I'm way too philosophical for just two drinks!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh no two ways about it ... I'd be gone in a New York minute.  Like I said, I don't blame them.  And it's not just the money.  They've got to look at the gamble they're taking getting a career ending (or changing) injury in that senior year.  They really can't afford NOT to go.
> 
> The coaches know this when they sign 'em so all is fair I guess.  I just long for a simpler time when you signed on for 4 years and you meant something to the team and the team meant something to you.  The world would be a better place if more people put the team's needs ahead of their own.  (good lawd I need to eat something ... I'm way too philosophical for just two drinks!)




 I'm listenin!!! Have another drank


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh no two ways about it ... I'd be gone in a New York minute.  Like I said, I don't blame them.  And it's not just the money.  They've got to look at the gamble they're taking getting a career ending (or changing) injury in that senior year.  They really can't afford NOT to go.
> 
> The coaches know this when they sign 'em so all is fair I guess.  I just long for a simpler time when you signed on for 4 years and you meant something to the team and the team meant something to you.  The world would be a better place if more people put the team's needs ahead of their own.  (good lawd I need to eat something ... I'm way too philosophical for just two drinks!)











there you go


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess it was a double edged sword when I lucked up and got the best pedicurist in town At 7pm, after being on my feet since 5am.


Now I'm sitting in a parking lot trying to stay awake until mini-me gets out of state honors band practice at 9. 

No beer here tonight, I'll be lucky to get us home with my eyes open. 

Some pedicures are TOO relaxing.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)

Evening everyone....Friday night and nothing on tv and hubby about to drive me crazy about the weather...


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

evenin, just chilly here

#5


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Evening everyone....Friday night and nothing on tv and hubby about to drive me crazy about the weather...



That what we do!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

6 shots of vodka
1 shot of vermuth
1 shot of olive brine
place in jigger full of ice and shake for a few minutes

pour in glass, add a few olives

enjoy..

shaken, not stirred...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 6 shots of vodka
> 1 shot of vermuth
> 1 shot of olive brine
> place in jigger full of ice and shake for a few minutes
> ...



That is just dirty!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is just dirty!


 
That's the way I like it..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That what we do!



Thanks for the warning..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is just dirty!



YUp....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 6 shots of vodka
> 1 shot of vermuth
> 1 shot of olive brine
> place in jigger full of ice and shake for a few minutes
> ...




 I could slurp one or three of them down rat now!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Evening everyone....Friday night and nothing on tv and hubby about to drive me crazy about the weather...



Ya'll need to move SOUTH!   




Miguel Cervantes said:


> 6 shots of vodka
> 1 shot of vermuth
> 1 shot of olive brine
> place in jigger full of ice and shake for a few minutes
> ...



So basically you're just drinkin' chilled vodka with splash of olive/vermouth flavoring.    yuck!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I could slurp one or three of them down rat now!!!



Ask Miguel real nice and scratch his ear, he might share one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I could slurp one or three of them down rat now!!!


 One puts me in my happy place, two puts me in bed, if I can make it there.

Oh, and I like dirty rice too...

Can you imagine a fresh bowl of dirty rice with a nice dirty martini right about now? Dirty foods rule...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Evening everyone....Friday night and nothing on tv and hubby about to drive me crazy about the weather...



Evenin' Christie!!! Have a drank den



Pittard said:


> evenin, just chilly here
> 
> #5



Tree and 1/2....creek



threeleggedpigmy said:


> That what we do!



Among udder tings...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ya'll need to move SOUTH!
> 
> 
> I agree... retarded hubby talking bout he wanna move to kellspell or somethin.. btw i got coke tonight...
> ...



ewwwwwww


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> and 1/2....creek


 
Put that creek in the freezer for a couple of hours, then pour you a shot glass and see what you've been missing..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One puts me in my happy place, two puts me in bed, if I can make it there.
> 
> Oh, and I like dirty rice too...
> 
> Can you imagine a fresh bowl of dirty rice with a nice dirty martini right about now? Dirty foods rule...



 I didn't realize you drank the whole thing at once...lemme back up a tad


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Christie!!! Have a drank den
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I am i am...hehe..couple shots of jack burned going down.. then made a jack and coke...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ya'll need to move SOUTH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
it's called a dirty martini, thank you very much..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put that creek in the freezer for a couple of hours, then pour you a shot glass and see what you've been missing..



Yessir...that's where she's been...gettin all frigid on me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir...that's where she's been...gettin all frigid on me


 You really want some good ideas, go to the Forty Creek website. They have mixer recipes, and better yet cooking recipes...


Here's one for ya'.
http://www.fortycreekwhisky.com/recipes/tc_moppin_sauce.asp


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You really want some good ideas, go to the Forty Creek website. They have mixer recipes, and better yet cooking recipes...
> 
> 
> Here's one for ya'.
> http://www.fortycreekwhisky.com/recipes/tc_moppin_sauce.asp



Thanks I just saved that to my favs...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You really want some good ideas, go to the Forty Creek website. They have mixer recipes, and better yet cooking recipes...
> 
> 
> Here's one for ya'.
> http://www.fortycreekwhisky.com/recipes/tc_moppin_sauce.asp




Ooooooo....that does sound good!!!! Thank ya sir...cookin on da grill next week-end, gonna try it.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh no two ways about it ... I'd be gone in a New York minute.  Like I said, I don't blame them.  And it's not just the money.  They've got to look at the gamble they're taking getting a career ending (or changing) injury in that senior year.  They really can't afford NOT to go.
> 
> The coaches know this when they sign 'em so all is fair I guess.  I just long for a simpler time when you signed on for 4 years and you meant something to the team and the team meant something to you.  The world would be a better place if more people put the team's needs ahead of their own.  (good lawd I need to eat something ... I'm way too philosophical for just two drinks!)



Yer doin' _great,_ Tag!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> it's called a dirty martini, thank you very much..



Sorry sweetie ... just don't like martini's.  Not clean or dirty, not green apple or pomegranate.

I'm not ashamed to admit I drink like a girl!    Give me something sweet and fruity and the less I can taste the liquor the better!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sorry sweetie ... just don't like martini's.  Not clean or dirty, not green apple or pomegranate.
> 
> I'm not ashamed to admit I drink like a girl!    Give me something sweet and fruity and the less I can taste the liquor the better!



I agree but i do like my shots from time to time...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sorry sweetie ... just don't like martini's.  Not clean or dirty, not green apple or pomegranate.
> 
> I'm not ashamed to admit I drink like a girl!    Give me something sweet and fruity and *the less I can taste the liquor the better!*



Until you taste it!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ooooooo....that does sound good!!!! Thank ya sir...cookin on da grill next week-end, gonna try it.



You can't be grillin' next weekend!  Don't 'ya know it's gonna snow??  




crackerdave said:


> Yer doin' _great,_ Tag!



Yessir, I am ... but I did have a burger and some tater tots so I might not wax quite so eloquent!  



huntinglady74 said:


> I agree but i do like my shots from time to time...



I'll do tequila shots once in a great while.  I had to give up bourbon as a result of my misspent youth.  Wine give me a headache.  



Jeff C. said:


> Until you taste it!!!



Yeah that 'not tasting' comes back to bite me every now and then!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag i like tequilla shots also but they sure don't like me....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> You can't be grillin' next weekend!  Don't 'ya know it's gonna snow??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snow would be better than rain, actually.

Been bit a few times myself That's why I prefer to taste it now...Least I know what's bitin me


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Tag i like tequilla shots also but they sure don't like me....


That's why it's pronounced "to kill ya"...


Jeff C. said:


> Snow would be better than rain, actually.
> 
> Been bit a few times myself That's why I prefer to taste it now...Least I know what's bitin me


 Shut yo mouff. Cold rain is all we need next week.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


>


 
eggggggggzactly


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> eggggggggzactly



YUP


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's why it's pronounced "to kill ya"...
> 
> Shut yo mouff. Cold rain is all we need next week.



True True!!! My Bad...

Catch y'all later gonna go Wii bowl wiff Jared a couple games, then to bed. Gotta go take a Mutt puppy to the Vet in the morning, that Teri rescued while I was outta town

Good Nite!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nite Jeff


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2011)

Good night All


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)

nite pgmy.......


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2011)

Whatta buncha _weenies!_


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> whatta buncha _weenies!_



yup yup yup...hehehehhehehehhehehehe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

Capn' Crunch / Crunch Berries are a good snack with a dirty martini.....he he.........who knew?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Capn' Crunch / Crunch Berries are a good snack with a dirty martini.....he he.........who knew?



MMM that does sound goooood...


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

Dang, I take a short break and you idjets go get drunk... What tha....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Capn' Crunch / Crunch Berries are a good snack with a dirty martini.....he he.........who knew?



That stuff will kill ya you know??  an old codger like you ought to be eatin' oatmeal!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Dang, I take a short break and you idjets go get drunk... What tha....


 
What'dya expect me to do??? Momma likes you best. Always has..



Tag-a-long said:


> That stuff will kill ya you know?? an old codger like you ought to be eatin' oatmeal!!


No oatmeal before bed time...


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

I've been hustled again, my nephew is shaking me down for a western holster and belt now.
Every time I make something cool, I get puppy dog eyes and the "your my favorite uncle" line.

Tally so far... Handmade sling, leather dog tags, hip holster, and now a gun slinger belt....

I'm gonna beat that kid.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'dya expect me to do??? Momma likes you best. Always has..
> 
> 
> No oatmeal before bed time...



  Good point!!  I usually have mine at breakfast.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I've been hustled again, my nephew is shaking me down for a western holster and belt now.
> Every time I make something cool, I get puppy dog eyes and the "your my favorite uncle" line.
> 
> Tally so far... Handmade sling, leather dog tags, hip holster, and now a gun slinger belt....
> ...



Will you be MY favorite uncle??


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

#8..dang y'all gotta learn to drink beer...you can stay up longer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2011)

Having to use the wireless card for internet since the puter room is broke down for painting and it's SLOWWWW.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good point!! I usually have mine at breakfast.


 
Yeah, you're less likely to crease your forehead on a doorframe in the morning than you are in the evening if an emergency crops up..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> #8..dang y'all gotta learn to drink beer...you can stay up longer.


 
I haven't had to take a bathroom break yet. You?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, you're less likely to crease your forehead on a doorframe in the morning than you are in the evening if an emergency crops up..



  I've heard of being too drunk to fish but that right there could get you in trouble.  



rhbama3 said:


> Having to use the wireless card for internet since the puter room is broke down for painting and it's SLOWWWW.



Evening bammer!


----------



## Pittard (Jan 21, 2011)

just got back from a potty break...what happened while I was gone


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> I've heard of being too drunk to fish but that right there could get you in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Evening bammer!


Hiya, Tagbabe! 


Pittard said:


> just got back from a potty break...what happened while I was gone


You REALLY don't want me to answer that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Tagbabe!
> 
> You REALLY don't want me to answer that.


 
So what color is the puter room now?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what color is the puter room now?



The same baby blue as the bedroom. 
BUT....... We went and picked up the Crimson and white for my Mancave/study! 
Bubbette even looked at some Bama throw rugs for the room.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 21, 2011)

Alright fellas ... I'm leaving it with ya!  Don't forget to turn out the lights.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The same baby blue as the bedroom.
> BUT....... We went and picked up the Crimson and white for my Mancave/study!
> Bubbette even looked at some Bama throw rugs for the room.


 
That a girl...


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 21, 2011)

Pittard said:


> just got back from a potty break...what happened while I was gone



Your avatar flashed us !!! Man ! It was sweet !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 21, 2011)

Dang Y'all driveled a bunch today!!..........Puter at work caught a nasty bug looking for Cheerleader pics yesterday!!.............Dang Cheerleader thread!!...........Gonna have to go see what is new over there soon!!

Started moving the Lab to the new building today!!.........Good to have new owners with deep pockets!!...........We start up production at the new facility Monday Morning!!............This has been 1 1/2 years in the making!!

It has been a busy last two days, and will be a busy weekend as well!!............The Lab is about 80% operational as of this evening!!..........Although it does look like it was set up by Jethro Bodine at the moment!!.........I did the best I could with what I had to work with!!

Everything is on old makeshift tables from the shop of the plant we shut down in Erie Pa..................Counter tops, and cabinets coming soon!!

Got to call it an evening!!........Gonna have to get back at it in the A.M.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't stay on. Stoopid internet card keeps losing connection. I'll see ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2011)

It is tomorrow today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2011)

Since I was last on here yesterday around lunch time, what the heck has happened?????

I leave for awhile and then come back to find that one of you guys has been kayaking across the Pacific to Hawaii and then on to Japan.  All of this was being done with a great big ole "Hammerhead" swimmin along as a friendly escort too.  I tell you...I tell you.....What is this world coming too????     op2:



Next, 50 of you guys (and girls) have been having a total cluster blast with mixing all sorts of "spirits" and experimenting with things that even I have never heard about.  Shuck's there was even some football mixed in with these spirits too.   

Next, 20 guys are stealing someone's van and taking it the the Hotlanta Craigslist poster that has a death wish about driving it through a mobile home.   

Next, I see where there is going to be a "blizzard" of biblical proportions possibly in my neighborhood.  Dang, I forgot that I don't have any snowshoes anymore!!!!   

And this morning, I find that I am still eating on the west end of that "duck" that was flying east yesterday.  I forgot to tell ya'll that it was an Oregon duck involved.     

Yep, I'm thinking about Kayaking to Oregon now iffin I can read this Google map on how to get there!!!!!    

Now, I hope that the rest of you will have fun today and have a "Happy Saturday".  As for me,  I've got to go do a little work for a change this morning.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 22, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And this morning, I find that I am still eating on the west end of that "duck" that was flying east yesterday.  I forgot to tell ya'll that it was an Oregon duck involved.



Ok, thanks...  I didn't get that memo yesterday!  

And thanks for the summary, now I don't have to trak down everything under creation here  

Have a grrreat Saturday/weekend!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 22, 2011)

Morning everybody! What have I missed


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 22, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Morning everybody! What have I missed



Mornin

See post 473


----------



## Benji314 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mornin' strangers. Been a while. How is everybody?


----------



## Pittard (Jan 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The same baby blue as the bedroom.
> BUT....... We went and picked up the Crimson and white for my Mancave/study!
> Bubbette even looked at some Bama throw rugs for the room.


 
My dang bedroom's baby blue, bath is light green and daughter's room is about to be green too



rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Tagbabe!
> 
> You REALLY don't want me to answer that.


 
You've been painting



Sirduke said:


> Your avatar flashed us !!! Man ! It was sweet !!!


 




gobbleinwoods said:


> It is tomorrow today.


 

No matter where you go...you look around and there you are.



Mornin all, Got me some Butts on the bbq early


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Mornin
> 
> See post 473


 
A lizzard of epic proportion??? What is he talking about??? Is someone making another Godzilla movie?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 22, 2011)

Morning folks!  

Well, meat is cut up and hog casings are soaking in water.  Gonna make some bratwurst today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> Well, meat is cut up and hog casings are soaking in water.  Gonna make some bratwurst today.



Are you going to smoke 'em?  

I have just a few left from the last time I made a smoker full.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 22, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Since I was last on here yesterday around lunch time, what the heck has happened?????
> 
> I leave for awhile and then come back to find that one of you guys has been kayaking across the Pacific to Hawaii and then on to Japan.  All of this was being done with a great big ole "Hammerhead" swimmin along as a friendly escort too.  I tell you...I tell you.....What is this world coming too????     op2:
> 
> ...



      Great post Mike!  

Top 'o the morning to you as well!   Now, im going duck hunting.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you going to smoke 'em?
> 
> I have just a few left from the last time I made a smoker full.



Naw, im just gonna make up and freeze'em up fresh for grilling or smoking later.    This will be my first attempt at doing this.  Wish me luck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Great post Mike!
> 
> Top 'o the morning to you as well!   Now, im going duck hunting.



duck hunting and brats go together.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2011)

Morning guys!
Well, it looks like my daughter has inherited my gift of "bad luck". She says her car wouldn't crank this morning and then took her mom's car. She was going to take the SAT test this morning but got lost trying to find Albany High School downtown. Sooo, one very freaked out teen called home but it was too late to get into the test. No late admissions allowed. 
Anyway, i got a lot on the list to do today. But, i think i'll drink 4 cups of coffee first.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> Well, meat is cut up and hog casings are soaking in water.  Gonna make some bratwurst today.



 Matty, i have no doubt they will taste better than Johnsonville Brats!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well, it looks like my daughter has inherited my gift of "bad luck". She says her car wouldn't crank this morning and then took her mom's car. She was going to take the SAT test this morning but got lost trying to find Albany High School downtown. Sooo, one very freaked out teen called home but it was too late to get into the test. No late admissions allowed.
> Anyway, i got a lot on the list to do today. But, i think i'll drink 4 cups of coffee first.


 
Women!!!! They never leave in time to avoid unforseen circumstances...


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Women!!!! They never leave in time to avoid unforseen circumstances...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 22, 2011)

good morning peeps....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> good morning peeps....



Not so far, but there is still time for it to turn around.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well, it looks like my daughter has inherited my gift of "bad luck". She says her car wouldn't crank this morning and then took her mom's car. She was going to take the SAT test this morning but got lost trying to find Albany High School downtown. Sooo, one very freaked out teen called home but it was too late to get into the test. No late admissions allowed.
> Anyway, i got a lot on the list to do today. But, i think i'll drink 4 cups of coffee first.



That's ok Bama...it coulda been worse.    My daughter wrecked my car after taking the SAT's.  She was so frazzled after getting lost on the way and then wasn't on her game on the return run.  She rear ended a van and that van hit a BMW.  My daughter was at fault being the last car in the daisy chain.      And only 2 miles from home!      What can ya do...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 22, 2011)

Good Morning Guys.... I see your bashing the female race this morning..lol.. forshame on ya'll


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good Morning Guys.... I see your bashing the female race this morning..lol.. forshame on ya'll



not bashing -- stating facts.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 22, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Since I was last on here yesterday around lunch time, what the heck has happened?????
> 
> I leave for awhile and then come back to find that one of you guys has been kayaking across the Pacific to Hawaii and then on to Japan.  All of this was being done with a great big ole "Hammerhead" swimmin along as a friendly escort too.  I tell you...I tell you.....What is this world coming too????     op2:
> 
> ...



I think we have a candidate for another daily driveler editor.  



rhbama3 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well, it looks like my daughter has inherited my gift of "bad luck". She says her car wouldn't crank this morning and then took her mom's car. She was going to take the SAT test this morning but got lost trying to find Albany High School downtown. Sooo, one very freaked out teen called home but it was too late to get into the test. No late admissions allowed.
> Anyway, i got a lot on the list to do today. But, i think i'll drink 4 cups of coffee first.



Awww... hope it goes better for ya!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Women!!!! They never leave in time to avoid unforseen circumstances...



Hey!    I'll have you know it's the other way around in this house.  I'm the one always waitin' on RB.  



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> good morning peeps....



Mornin' hun.   



boneboy96 said:


> That's ok Bama...it coulda been worse.    My daughter wrecked my car after taking the SAT's.  She was so frazzled after getting lost on the way and then wasn't on her game on the return run.  She rear ended a van and that van hit a BMW.  My daughter was at fault being the last car in the daisy chain.      And only 2 miles from home!      What can ya do...



Ouch! 

K boys and girls ... I've been summoned to Mamma's to help her with her computer this morning!  Ya'll have fun and do something productive with this beautiful Saturday.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> not bashing -- stating facts.



Hmmm let's see they are teenagers but your calling it facts....Your wrong....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hmmm let's see they are teenagers but your calling it facts....Your wrong....



You can stir all you want, but it is true.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 22, 2011)

Another day gone, howdy!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2011)

Need breakfast or beer  but which first


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2011)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Another day gone, howdy!


Hey, FF! 
Long time, no see!


Hankus said:


> Need breakfast or beer  but which first


Beer on Cheerio's. Breakfast of Champions! 

I'm using power tools!!!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 22, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Need breakfast or beer  but which first



Beer would be a perfect breakfast drink if it weren't for the alcohol!!! But that never used to stop me on Saturdays!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Need breakfast or beer  but which first


Breakfast is ready, go fix your plate!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Breakfast is ready, go fix your plate!



How about breakfast in bed?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, FF!
> Long time, no see!
> 
> Beer on Cheerio's. Breakfast of Champions!
> ...



Yup 



Crooked Stick said:


> Beer would be a perfect breakfast drink if it weren't for the alcohol!!! But that never used to stop me on Saturdays!!!!!!!!!



That's what makes it perfect  



Keebs said:


> Breakfast is ready, go fix your plate!



How do you know


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> How about breakfast in bed?



I don't think so. Just filled the waterbed with 40 degree water yesterday afternoon and it is still freezing!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2011)

Hankus said:


> How do you know


I checked the crockpot..........



OutFishHim said:


> How about breakfast in bed?


sit up, here..............


Well?  I'm thinking deer sausage with it tomorrow, what ya'll think?


----------



## Benji314 (Jan 22, 2011)

Anybody want to come and clean my house?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 22, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Anybody want to come and clean my house?



Tell Stev that he CANT come clean your house.  

You're welcome! 


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598787


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Anybody want to come and clean my house?



Beer. Dozer. Cleaned.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 22, 2011)

I think its time fer a cold one!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think so. Just filled the waterbed with 40 degree water yesterday afternoon and it is still freezing!



Couldn't be any worse than sleeping on the floor.  



Keebs said:


> I checked the crockpot..........
> 
> 
> sit up, here..............
> ...



Thank you mama! 

No. 



Benji314 said:


> Anybody want to come and clean my house?



Hey there!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think its time fer a cold one!



Cause ya caint drink all day if ya don't start early


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Thank you mama!
> 
> No.


Well, I'ma gonna cook it any way and you have to at least taste it!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 22, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Cause ya caint drink all day if ya don't start early



Wasn't that you who was drinking one about an hour ago?  


Keebs said:


> Well, I'ma gonna cook it any way and you have to at least taste it!


 Fine!


----------



## Benji314 (Jan 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Tell Stev that he CANT come clean your house.
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> ...



I saw that. Might just try that


----------



## Benji314 (Jan 22, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Couldn't be any worse than sleeping on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heyyyy!!! How you doin'?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Wasn't that you who was drinking one about an hour ago?
> 
> Fine!


But I promise to grill "real" hamburgers for ya for supper!!



Benji314 said:


> Heyyyy!!! How you doin'?


 Heeeyyyy!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Wasn't that you who was drinking one about an hour ago?



It was flat and warm, but ohh so good


----------



## Benji314 (Jan 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> But I promise to grill "real" hamburgers for ya for supper!!
> 
> 
> Heeeyyyy!!!



Heyyyy!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 22, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Heyyyy!!! How you doin'?



Good!  How are you?



Keebs said:


> But I promise to grill "real" hamburgers for ya for supper!!



Thanks!  



Hankus said:


> It was flat and warm, but ohh so good



Gross...


----------



## Benji314 (Jan 22, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Good!  How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great since my trip to Publix yesterday.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Gross...



Not so much as you would think


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok, gotta get these jackwagons off the phones/computer and get outside!  
Got a tractor that'll be fixed & running today!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Beer. Dozer. Cleaned.


 you'd do that just for having to sleep in the dishwasher??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 22, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Great since my trip to Publix yesterday.



Find what you were looking for?


----------



## Benji314 (Jan 22, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Find what you were looking for?



Yup! Just kept jumping out of the buggy.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 22, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Not so much as you would think



Just watching you made me gag. 



Keebs said:


> Ok, gotta get these jackwagons off the phones/computer and get outside!
> Got a tractor that'll be fixed & running today!



 


Keebs said:


> you'd do that just for having to sleep in the dishwasher??



With a sack full of cats.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you'd do that just for having to sleep in the dishwasher??



I'd do it just to run the dozer 



OutFishHim said:


> Just watching you made me gag.



Maybe you shouldn't have looked


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 22, 2011)

Man i wish yall could smell this fresh bratwurst meat i just mixed up.  I hope it tastes half as good as it smells.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2011)

Whew!
Okay, replaced battery in daughters car, mounted speakers on side of TV stand and hooked back up all 48 wires and power cords. 
I wish i had a few bratwurst for lunch right now. Bout to find something to eat and then start moving furniture for the paint in the spare bedroom and the mancave.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Breakfast is ready, go fix your plate!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2011)

Well this just SUCKS. 

Had to cancel plans that we'd had for THREE WEEKS because my daughter's band director failed to notify us until this past Monday that the GMEA District Honors Band ordeal was this weekend and Valdosta was hosting it. 

Mini-Me had practice from 9am til 9pm yesterday. Had to be back at it this morning at 8:30 and supposed to have a concert at 1:30. 

The entire City of Valdosta wakes up with NO WATER this morning.  (We did not know this as we live in the county and have a well, thank God  ) So Fishbait drops her off, comes home to get me so we can go help serve lunch to 200 middle school band geeks and as we're leaving, the phone rings, "Mom, everything is cancelled, come get me".  

Due to no running water and no restaurants open in this Metropolis called Valdosta, 200 band students from all over south Georgia were sent home. No bathrooms, no pizza delivery, no showers, kids melting ice to brush their teeth. 200 stinky kids, except for my daughter  and all that hard work yesterday down the tubes.

PLUS, canceling plans with a good friend and lending her a much needed helping hand and having a day of fun with her and a few other friends. 

I've knitted a hat and two scarves since noon. I work fast when I'm ticked off. 

Rant off. Thanks.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well this just SUCKS.
> 
> Had to cancel plans that we'd had for THREE WEEKS because my daughter's band director failed to notify us until this past Monday that the GMEA District Honors Band ordeal was this weekend and Valdosta was hosting it.
> 
> ...



Gotta love schools and kids...Oh and Tbug  you may need one of these


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


 
What are you boohoo'in about Cajun?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Otis (Jan 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 22, 2011)

All this talk about Bigfoot


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well this just SUCKS.
> 
> Had to cancel plans that we'd had for THREE WEEKS because my daughter's band director failed to notify us until this past Monday that the GMEA District Honors Band ordeal was this weekend and Valdosta was hosting it.
> 
> ...


I'm sowwy, Bugsy. Wanna go with us to watch Allison in the Junior Miss pageant in Leesburg tonight? 


Hooked On Quack said:


>


Check your schedule for next weekend, Goober. I gotta let the guys know something Monday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sowwy, Bugsy. Wanna go with us to watch Allison in the Junior Miss pageant in Leesburg tonight?
> 
> Check your schedule for next weekend, Goober. I gotta let the guys know something Monday.



Will be getting off Sat at 7am.  Let me check with nephew and see whats going on at the farm Sunday.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I've knitted a hat and two scarves since noon. I work fast when I'm ticked off.



Is that the trick? My wife has been promising me a scarf for two weeks now... I reckon it's time to poke the bear, and get 'r fired up!


If'n I turn up missing, look and see if'n there was a scarf involved


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 22, 2011)

Best to let sleepin' bears lie!

Keith,I'm having a hard time picturing you in a scarf.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 22, 2011)

As cold as it gets up here in the Georgia wilderness, I need more than a hoodie! Used to wear a scarf down in Fla when riding in the winter.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone else out this afternoon?   Mercy the wind was biting bitter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone else out this afternoon? Mercy the wind was biting bitter.


 
That'll teach Bitter to mess with the wind..


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> As cold as it gets up here in the Georgia wilderness, I need more than a hoodie! Used to wear a scarf down in Fla when riding in the winter.



snuggle up to a bigfoot, i hear there is a lot of them out in that georgia wilderness.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Specs (Jan 22, 2011)

Is chilly here, by the coast. 36 and dropping fast. Can I post a drive-by drivel?, or is it considered trolling? Don't get on much! LOL


----------



## Specs (Jan 22, 2011)

We got big, snuggly panthers here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2011)

Specs said:


> We got big, snuggly panthers here!


 
They snuggle big or the animal is big?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They snuggle big or the animal is big?



Mebbe both  .... cuz.... it's cold there.


----------



## Specs (Jan 22, 2011)

Well...we got cougars! They is snuggly and sometimes dressed black. in Then...................we got cats. Big and nasty, run in the woods. Scream sounds like a bobcat on crack.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 22, 2011)

Specs said:


> Well...we got cougars! They is snuggly and sometimes dressed black. in Then...................we got cats. Big and nasty, run in the woods. Scream sounds like a bobcat on crack.



Interesting!    Do they knock??


----------



## Specs (Jan 22, 2011)

That's what i get!


----------



## Specs (Jan 22, 2011)

Guess I'll leave the drivellin' the the big kids!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Interesting!  Do they knock??


 
I had a car once that knocked pretty bad.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 22, 2011)

Specs said:


> Guess I'll leave the drivellin' the the big kids!



  

Sorry fellas... didn't mean to run him off. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had a car once that knocked pretty bad.



Any pattern to it?  one, two or three knocks??


----------



## Specs (Jan 22, 2011)

Unleaded gas!


----------



## Specs (Jan 22, 2011)

Didn't run me off. Am too ornery.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 22, 2011)

Evening all.... I've had a great day... Hubby and i spent the day at my mom's..(Shocked ME!!) Had some homemade chicken pot pie..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....So what did i miss today?


----------



## Specs (Jan 22, 2011)

Didn't run me off. Am too hard headed!


----------



## Specs (Jan 22, 2011)

OOPS! Double post!    Guess I'll be flogged at dawn!


----------



## Specs (Jan 22, 2011)

Chicken pie! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 22, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sorry fellas... didn't mean to run him off.
> 
> 
> 
> Any pattern to it?  one, two or three knocks??


Hey TagSista 

My ol Expedition had a nice tockita tackita blap pattern  


Specs said:


> Unleaded gas!


DIESEL!  


huntinglady74 said:


> Evening all.... I've had a great day... Hubby and i spent the day at my mom's..(Shocked ME!!) Had some homemade chicken pot pie..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....So what did i miss today?


Hey HL!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 22, 2011)

Specs said:


> Unleaded gas!



Nope ... Big Foot!  In the trunk I'm thinking.  



Specs said:


> Didn't run me off. Am too ornery.



Whew ... I was starting to get a complex.  Folks that don't know us regular drivelers sometimes don't take to us right off.  



huntinglady74 said:


> Evening all.... I've had a great day... Hubby and i spent the day at my mom's..(Shocked ME!!) Had some homemade chicken pot pie..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....So what did i miss today?



don't look like much... they just barely turned the page from when we left this morning.  My visit to Mama's was pretty good to.  We worked for a while on her computer, gossiped a little and rode around looking at houses.  

No pot pie though ... RB picked up pizza.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 22, 2011)

Specs said:


> OOPS! Double post!    Guess I'll be flogged at dawn!



Midnight ... and only if you like it!   



SnowHunter said:


> Hey TagSista
> 
> My ol Expedition had a nice tockita tackita blap pattern
> 
> ...



Hey Snowbabe!    I'm almost afraid to ask but how's the baby goat doin'?    What do you call a baby goat?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey Snow...
.Yup Specs it was goooooooooooood...

I see that tag...I had to add programs to mom's computer played with the kids and watched movies this evening with mom and hubby... Just can't believe we spent most of the day there....


----------



## Specs (Jan 22, 2011)

Not a prob. Don't get a chance to log in, much. Lurk a lot, though! Ya'll are cool. gonna' get to a gathering soon.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2011)

Evening, Ya'll!
Well, the Junior Miss Pageant was everything I was afraid it would be. How any normal person can sit thru 3 hours without getting suicidal, i don't know. Allie did great but didn't quite make the final 3-4-5 whatever the heck it was. Supper at IHOP made everything a little better. Glad to be home!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey



AJ!!   You been lurking and stawkin' us ain't ya??


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey


Hey....


rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Ya'll!
> Well, the Junior Miss Pageant was everything I was afraid it would be. How any normal person can sit thru 3 hours without getting suicidal, i don't know. Allie did great but didn't quite make the final 3-4-5 whatever the heck it was. Supper at IHOP made everything a little better. Glad to be home!


 Hey....I'd have took fake glasses so they would think i was awake... Atleast ya got some IHOP..


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Ya'll!
> Well, the Junior Miss Pageant was everything I was afraid it would be. How any normal person can sit thru 3 hours without getting suicidal, i don't know. Allie did great but didn't quite make the final 3-4-5 whatever the heck it was. Supper at IHOP made everything a little better. Glad to be home!



SOOOOO glad I didn't have girls!!  I bet she was beautiful though.  Tell Bubbette I wanna see pics!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 22, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> AJ!!   You been lurking and stawkin' us ain't ya??



No maam, Just loged back on.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 22, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey....
> Hey....I'd have took fake glasses so they would think i was awake... Atleast ya got some IHOP..



HEllo 



Hello Robert, and Snowy

Good to meet you too Spec.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> SOOOOO glad I didn't have girls!!  I bet she was beautiful though.  Tell Bubbette I wanna see pics!



ummm....... about the Pic's. I was having to use no-flash on my Olympus but couldn't find the button in the dark to turn the flash off. Not sure what i hit, but all the pic's came out blurry. Plus i can now play tic-tac-toe on the menu screen. I don't know what all i did to the camera buttons but it wasn't good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> HEllo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Tri-pod! 
welcome to the zoo thread, Spec!
and good evening as always to the WOW's!


----------



## Specs (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice to meet u too, pygmy.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ummm....... about the Pic's. I was having to use no-flash on my Olympus but couldn't find the button in the dark to turn the flash off. Not sure what i hit, but all the pic's came out blurry. Plus i can now play tic-tac-toe on the menu screen. I don't know what all i did to the camera buttons but it wasn't good.



  Oh Lawd!!  You didn't even get any 'before' shots of her in the dress?? That's what I was talking about.  

That tic tac toe board ... is it when you're viewing the pictures you've taken?  If so you're probably just zoomed out.  You can zoom back in until you're just looking at one picture at a time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh Lawd!!  You didn't even get any 'before' shots of her in the dress?? That's what I was talking about.
> 
> That tic tac toe board ... is it when you're viewing the pictures you've taken?  If so you're probably just zoomed out.  You can zoom back in until you're just looking at one picture at a time.



No, it was when i was trying to focus the pic that the grid popped up. Didn't matter if the zoom was on or not. It stayed there. Like i said i pressed a lot of buttons in the dark.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 22, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Midnight ... and only if you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Snowbabe!    I'm almost afraid to ask but how's the baby goat doin'?    What do you call a baby goat?


The one I wasn't expecting? She's GREAT!!! Energetic lil booger too  Baby goats are usually called "kids" 

Blizzard, the first one, she's doin awesome.. jumping, bucking, and climbs all over me when I sit and play with her 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey


Hey AJ 


rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Ya'll!
> Well, the Junior Miss Pageant was everything I was afraid it would be. How any normal person can sit thru 3 hours without getting suicidal, i don't know. Allie did great but didn't quite make the final 3-4-5 whatever the heck it was. Supper at IHOP made everything a little better. Glad to be home!


 better you then me! Don't think Aimee will ever end up in one of those 


rhbama3 said:


> Howdy Tri-pod!
> welcome to the zoo thread, Spec!
> and good evening as always to the WOW's!



Hi Wingman


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2011)

I gotta call it a night. See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta call it a night. See ya'll tomorrow!



Night Wingman!!

Think I will too.. got way too much to do tomorrow... Night Yall!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2011)

lurking. . . drivel on.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta call it a night. See ya'll tomorrow!





SnowHunter said:


> Night Wingman!!
> 
> Think I will too.. got way too much to do tomorrow... Night Yall!!



Good night you Two


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night you Two


 
Snowy went to bed with Bama??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Snowy went to bed with Bama??





Good Night ALL


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2011)

It is a wake up call.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










But a quiet one for those who are rolling over.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 23, 2011)

hey where is everybody...did ya sleep in or what


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2011)

Well it's confirmed, my wife is an idjit too.  I was up most of the day yesterday, worked 12hrs last night, and she leaves me a note this morning to "please wake her at 9:30 am".   Ain't no WAY I'm staying up, just to wake her up.  She's got an alarm clock, SET IT!!  I did however set her cell phone, but I'm betting $$$$ she doesn't know how to turn the alarm off, therefor waking ME up this morning.




Oh, and good morning ya'll !!!  My apology for the seldom occuring rant . . .


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well it's confirmed, my wife is an idjit too.  I was up most of the day yesterday, worked 12hrs last night, and she leaves me a note this morning to "please wake her at 9:30 am".   Ain't no WAY I'm staying up, just to wake her up.  She's got an alarm clock, SET IT!!  I did however set her cell phone, but I'm betting $$$$ she doesn't know how to turn the alarm off, therefor waking ME up this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ranting is allowed...Morning quacker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Ranting is allowed...Morning quacker





Good morning Mike!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2011)

morning jm and Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm and Quack



Gotta go Gobbler!!

Sorry bro's and er uhm, ladies, gotta crash . . .


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning Mike!!



How ya been doing?



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm and Quack



Morning gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go Gobbler!!
> 
> Sorry bro's and er uhm, ladies, gotta crash . . .



then go you must.   

I've put banana chips and pineapple in the dehydrator this AM.  The house sure smells good.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> then go you must.
> 
> I've put banana chips and pineapple in the dehydrator this AM.  The house sure smells good.



The banana chips sound awesome...Don't like pinapple


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> then go you must.
> 
> I've put banana chips and pineapple in the dehydrator this AM. The house sure smells good.


 
Whatever you do don't put tatonkachips in the dehydrator. The resuting fragrance won't be quite as pleasing.


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 23, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> hey where is everybody...did ya sleep in or what




Yep....mornin.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatever you do don't put tatonkachips in the dehydrator. The resuting fragrance won't be quite as pleasing.



You just had to go there




Laneybird said:


> Yep....mornin.



Morning...about time for me to get the daily cleanups goings...see ya'll later( maybe)


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well it's confirmed, my wife is an idjit too.  I was up most of the day yesterday, worked 12hrs last night, and she leaves me a note this morning to "please wake her at 9:30 am".   Ain't no WAY I'm staying up, just to wake her up.  She's got an alarm clock, SET IT!!  I did however set her cell phone, but I'm betting $$$$ she doesn't know how to turn the alarm off, therefor waking ME up this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I just called Quack's house because I wanted to be really sure that Ms. Dawn would wake up at 9:30 AM this morning.............. oops Quack answered.  You never heard such expletives in all your life.  (Some of which even I have never heard of and that covers a bunch).

Afterall, what are friends for.....right !!!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 23, 2011)

That was nice of you Eagle Eye.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 23, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, I just called Quack's house because I wanted to be really sure that Ms. Dawn would wake up at 9:30 AM this morning.............. oops Quack answered.  You never heard such expletives in all your life.  (Some of which even I have never heard of and that covers a bunch).
> 
> Afterall, what are friends for.....right !!!!!



My turn to Call


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> My turn to Call



Let me know when you hang up and i'll call Sugarbritches too.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Let me know when you hang up and i'll call Sugarbritches too.



Lets just say,  I did not get the chance to hang up.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 23, 2011)

OK who stuffed cotton up my nose and down my throat last night??? Woke up all stuffy feeling.... Morning ya'll


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, it was when i was trying to focus the pic that the grid popped up. Didn't matter if the zoom was on or not. It stayed there. Like i said i pressed a lot of buttons in the dark.



the "TicTacToe" thing, is likely just a composition grid. The Rule Of Thirds... for morons who can't figger out what a third of the frame is, without the help of lines


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2011)

man yall, this "duck hunting" thing....it sure is something.


last trip, we got shot at before we could even see the pond. this trip, dad falls down the rock water fall (crossing a creek) and goes for a short swim in the icy water. im scared to ask whats next


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 23, 2011)

slip said:


> man yall, this "duck hunting" thing....it sure is something.
> 
> 
> last trip, we got shot at before we could even see the pond. this trip, dad falls down the rock water fall (crossing a creek) and goes for a short swim in the icy water. im scared to ask whats next



That settles that... I ain't never going duck hunting with you! Between your luck and my luck, somebody would surely end up dead


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> That settles that... I ain't never going duck hunting with you! Between your luck and my luck, somebody would surely end up dead



or atleast have their head pooped on by a duck




im sure that'll happen to me sooner or later, too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, 7  hrs without a single dribble???


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry, I was out doing...stuff.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 23, 2011)

Jeez ... 15 degrees with a 5 degree windchill in Pittsburgh right now!  I don't like football that much!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, 7 hrs without a single dribble???


 
Sorry, I took a nap.



Tag-a-long said:


> Jeez ... 15 degrees with a 5 degree windchill in Pittsburgh right now! I don't like football that much!


 
How's my second favorite dog doing?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, I took a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> How's my second favorite dog doing?



Spoiled rotten!  'Bout time to get back to work, we've got a training day in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Spoiled rotten! 'Bout time to get back to work, we've got a training day in a couple of weeks.


 
Where abouts is that happening?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where abouts is that happening?



Trenton, SC.  Our club is based out of the Augusta/Aiken area so most of our stuff is over that way.  I think North GA does a lot of their stuff close to you.  You want I should let ya know if somethings coming up in your neighborhood??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Trenton, SC. Our club is based out of the Augusta/Aiken area so most of our stuff is over that way. I think North GA does a lot of their stuff close to you. You want I should let ya know if somethings coming up in your neighborhood??


 
That would be nice, if you don't mind. Soccer goes til the end of February, then it's only 5k's until April when he has to help with intermural CC for next years up and comers.


----------



## Otis (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, after a long day of shuffling stuff around, we just took Jenny out to Red Lobster for her birthday. I sure didn't remember dinner for 4 being that expensive. Tasted like Gorton fisherman frozen dinners too!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2011)

The drivelin has slowed to a crawl lately. 

Wassup ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, after a long day of shuffling stuff around, we just took Jenny out to Red Lobster for her birthday. I sure didn't remember dinner for 4 being that expensive. Tasted like Gorton fisherman frozen dinners too!



We call Red Lobster ....The Dead Lobster....not one of my favorite places.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, after a long day of shuffling stuff around, we just took Jenny out to Red Lobster for her birthday. I sure didn't remember dinner for 4 being that expensive. Tasted like Gorton fisherman frozen dinners too!


 
All of the good eatin places for seafood y'all have and you went to the Dead Lobstah???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> We call Red Lobster ....The Dead Lobster....not one of my favorite places.


Well, the Drivel has always been a binge kinda thread. A few days of tidal wave posting and then just a few die-hards chatting till the dryspell is over.

It was birthday girls choice. Well, second choice. She wanted to go to Tallahassee and eat at Bonefish Grill but i wasn't up to a 2 hour drive each way just to eat dinner.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All of the good eatin places for seafood y'all have and you went to the Dead Lobstah???



Where? explain please.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh Lawd.... the girls are watching Real Housewives of Atlanta.
I'm off to the Man Cave! See ya later.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2011)

My oldest son always wanted Red Lobster for his birthday. 

Never could talk him out of it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Where? explain please.


 
Heck, when you're talking the Dead Lobstah, Captain D's or Long John Silvers is an upgrade..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2011)

Muddy must keep passing out and hitting the red button..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 23, 2011)

hold me....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> hold me....


----------



## Otis (Jan 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 

I saw him first


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 23, 2011)

How come everybody has cheerleader avatars all of a sudden??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 23, 2011)

Otis said:


> I saw him first


I'll deal with you later!!

Time to head off to the misty world of the dreamland!!

Been a busy last three days, moving our plant into a new location!!...........We start production at the new facility in the morning!!

I'm Whupped, and headed to bed!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> How come everybody has cheerleader avatars all of a sudden??



Deer season is over so they are looking for something else to wear?  

Another week is upon us and it smells like a Monday.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

Mornin... Just glad to be on the topside of the soil...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin... Just glad to be on the topside of the soil...



Smelling flowers is sure better than pushing them up.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 24, 2011)

morning folks.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2011)

morning jm


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 24, 2011)

this place is dead,I sure hope WAR ain't gonna be like this


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm



morning....did someone forget to tell us it was a holiday or something?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm working today so if they didn't tell me I will be in the dark


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm working today so if they didn't tell me I will be in the dark



you and me both....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I am off to make b'fast.  Nothing exciting today just oatmeal.

bb if time before the shower and departure.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

Mornin Mikey...  WAR prolly gonna be slim but thats alright.  Im going to have fun camping and cooking anyways.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 24, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Folks that don't know us regular drivelers sometimes don't take to us right off.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Mikey...  WAR prolly gonna be slim but thats alright.  Im going to have fun camping and cooking anyways.



I hope it picks up some..I think once sports schedules and all that get posted it will pick up.....



Hankus said:


>



morning Hankus


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Morning yall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2011)

Yup!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup!!



Dang...ms Dawn is looking good in her cheerleader outfit.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning yall





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup!!



morning


----------



## Pittard (Jan 24, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning


   Mornin

Man the weekend was short.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang...ms Dawn is looking good in her cheerleader outfit.




 I wished . . . 




jmfauver said:


> morning





Pittard said:


> Mornin
> 
> Man the weekend was short.






Morning guys!!  Gotta catch a nap shortly.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 24, 2011)

bleh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> bleh





You're up early!!  Ya'll still eatin eggs outta a cheekuns butt??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> bleh



right back atcha. 

mornin snowmamma.


----------



## Pittard (Jan 24, 2011)

Just got back from the cheerleader thread.  They got a new team posted now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're up early!! Ya'll still eatin eggs outta a cheekuns butt??


 
Exactly what animals butt do your eggs come from?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Just got back from the cheerleader thread.  They got a new team posted now.



They need to stop.  None of them compare to the Duck cheerleaders.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Mornin' Dribblers!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 24, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Mornin
> 
> Man the weekend was short.



They always are!!!



SnowHunter said:


> bleh



morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly what animals butt do your eggs come from?





 I don't eat eggs, ya idjit.  A cheekun is the nastiest critter alive!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't eat eggs, ya idjit.  A cheekun is the nastiest critter alive!!



An egg ain't a cheekun.....yet!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't eat eggs, ya idjit.  A cheekun is the nastiest critter alive!!



MMMMMMMMM....... I love a good warm runny yolk in my grits.   Aigs are goot!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> MMMMMMMMM....... I love a good warm runny yolk in my grits.   Aigs are goot!!!



Long as the white ain't runny


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're up early!!  Ya'll still eatin eggs outta a cheekuns butt??


Always up early  It'll be earlier once I have goats to milk everyday too  

Yum eggs  



Sterlo58 said:


> right back atcha.
> 
> mornin snowmamma.


Mornin Neil  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly what animals butt do your eggs come from?


    Mornin SpitBro 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Dribblers!!!


Mernin Jeffieshmoo 



jmfauver said:


> They always are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> morning



Mornin Mike!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

How did Monday sneak in so quick?!?!?!

 Mornin!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

Mornin HawtSnowFarminMama!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How did Monday sneak in so quick?!?!?!
> 
> Mornin!



Mornin MY SweetKeebabe!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Always up early  It'll be earlier once I have goats to milk everyday too
> 
> Yum eggs
> 
> ...




Mornin' Snowyshmoo



Keebs said:


> How did Monday sneak in so quick?!?!?!
> 
> Mornin!



Mornin' Keebsolicious


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin MY SweetKeebabe!


 How r ya?



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Snowyshmoo
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' Keebsolicious


 How was the BD party?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Mornin' Boss.... you sassy young thang you~!~!~!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How r ya?
> 
> 
> How was the BD party?




I think I recovered This mornin'


----------



## Pittard (Jan 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> They need to stop. None of them compare to the Duck cheerleaders.


 
Everybody has there team I guess.  I ain't puttin my teams up against the ducks though...no way 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't eat eggs, ya idjit. A cheekun is the nastiest critter alive!!


 
Till you slap on the grill for about an hour.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

Is it safe to come in? Play


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Everybody has there team I guess.  I ain't puttin my teams up against the ducks though...no way
> 
> 
> 
> Till you slap on the grill for about an hour.



That is correct!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Is it safe to come in? Play




It was..............................


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How did Monday sneak in so quick?!?!?!
> 
> Mornin!



Morning...It did not sneak in ,it thundered in when the alarm clock went off



SnowHunter said:


> Always up early  It'll be earlier once I have goats to milk everyday too
> 
> Yum eggs
> 
> ...



How things on the farm?



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Boss.... you sassy young thang you~!~!~!



Jeff how ya doing


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I recovered This mornin'






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Is it safe to come in? Play


Didn't you see the sign?  *Enter at your own risk*??



jmfauver said:


> Morning...It did not sneak in ,it thundered in when the alarm clock went off


Well, it *snuck* then went ~BOOM~~ "Here I Is"!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How r ya?



Doing good honey. 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Boss.... you sassy young thang you~!~!~!



Mornin! Yeah boyyyyyy! 



Pittard said:


> Everybody has there team I guess.  I ain't puttin my teams up against the ducks though...no way
> 
> 
> 
> Till you slap on the grill for about an hour.



What team you like?  Im a Dawgs fan but a duck Cheerleader fan. 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Is it safe to come in? Play



Enter at own risk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning...It did not sneak in ,it thundered in when the alarm clock went off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puppy dog trainin' in progress.....doin good Mike, you???



Keebs said:


> Didn't you see the sign?  *Enter at your own risk*??
> 
> 
> Well, it *snuck* then went ~BOOM~~ "Here I Is"!



WHEWWWWWWWWW.......wished I had been there, might not have drank soooo much


----------



## Pittard (Jan 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What team you like? Im a Dawgs fan but a duck Cheerleader fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Enter at own risk.


 
I'm a Dawg.  Or a fan of any team that beats Tech


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> WHEWWWWWWWWW.......wished I had been there, might not have drank soooo much


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

Pittard said:


> I a Dawg.  Or a fan of any team that beats Tech


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How did Monday sneak in so quick?!?!?!
> 
> Mornin!


Mernin Sista 



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin HawtSnowFarminMama!


Mornin Mattyoneshirt  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Is it safe to come in? Play


PLAY!!?!?!?! Reminds me of Over the Hedge 


jmfauver said:


> Morning...It did not sneak in ,it thundered in when the alarm clock went off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Mike  GREAT!!!! There's been a crowing contest goin on in my basement since about 6am


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



 Y'all have a goodun???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

I have entered, it not to risky.

I think is it time to throw the Gaulet at SOS again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Catch up later....got an errand or two and some puppy trainin to do...BBL


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Sista


Mornin'!  Heehee - any of your goats like to hang out by the bon fire like my "Jojo"???



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a goodun???


but of course!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have entered, it not to risky.
> 
> I think is it time to throw the Gaulet at SOS again.


 oh wait, misread................. who's done hi-jacked a little Deb's truck this time???



Jeff C. said:


> Catch up later....got an errand or two and some puppy trainin to do...BBL


HB!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin'!  Heehee - any of your goats like to hang out by the bon fire like my "Jojo"???
> 
> 
> but of course!
> ...


  Naw, but then again, aint had any bonfires here with all this dang wind...


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 24, 2011)

Morning Folks

It's got to be monday


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Naw, but then again, aint had any bonfires here with all this dang wind...


 I have a true *country-fied* goat!!  Hangs out at bon fires!



dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> It's got to be monday


 Say it ain't soooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Say it ain't soooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2011)

Morning, Babes and Bro's!
Start of a call week, got coffee brewing and now have two rooms waiting on the guys.
Let the painting continue!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> PLAY!!?!?!?! Reminds me of Over the Hedge
> 
> :



Here a great pic for that one.

Hope all is well Snowy.



Keebs said:


> oh wait, misread................. who's done hi-jacked a little Deb's truck this time???


SHould we open the contest up to others this year?  or keep it personal.


dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> It's got to be monday



Good morning DOuge


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


>


Let's pretend it's Thursday and go with it, how 'bout it?



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Start of a call week, got coffee brewing and now have two rooms waiting on the guys.
> Let the painting continue!


 sounds like a plan!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> SHould we open the contest up to others this year?  or keep it personal.


Well, ya could do two............ open challenge, see who steps up but keep the "main one" tween the two of you........  just keep them on different days or even events, hate to see both of ya'll sugarjacked & running rampant!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning DOuge


Morning AJ. Thanks again for all the info. 



Keebs said:


> Let's pretend it's Thursday and go with it, how 'bout it?


Sound good to me. Hope to have a little time off this weekend.Gona have some outside help with a few projects here at work so once I show them the plan Ima gone (will you know)


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, ya could do two............ open challenge, see who steps up but keep the "main one" tween the two of you........  just keep them on different days or even events, hate to see both of ya'll sugarjacked & running rampant!



Only one would be running   The other would be cuttting some mean donuts.



dougefresh said:


> Morning AJ. Thanks again for all the info.
> 
> 
> )


Let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Sound good to me. Hope to have a little time off this weekend.Gona have some outside help with a few projects here at work so once I show them the plan Ima gone (will you know)






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Only one would be running   The other would be cuttting some mean donuts.


I thought about that after I hit "submit"!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Waitin' on Jared....(twirling thumbs)

Ok......(Bama style post):

Puppy's name is Boudreauxwhich he has already learned,along with sit, stay, come, wait(eating), go poop,  NONO, and AAAAH!!!! He's done a little trailin too, he found the pepperoni


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin' on Jared....(twirling thumbs)
> 
> Ok......(Bama style post):
> 
> Puppy's name is Boudreauxwhich he has already learned,along with sit, stay, come, wait(eating), go poop,  NONO, and AAAAH!!!! He's done a little trailin too, he found the pepperoni


When can I send Doob to you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> When can I send Doob to you?



Anytime Babe.....Maggie is a HUGE help!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're up early!!  Ya'll still eatin eggs outta a cheekuns butt??



Where else they comin from in WaCo 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't eat eggs, ya idjit.  A cheekun is the nastiest critter alive!!



What about catfish or hawg 



Jeff C. said:


> WHEWWWWWWWWW.......wished I had been there, might not have drank soooo much



Really


----------



## Hankus (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> When can I send Doob to you?



As soon as Jojo will let ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Where else they comin from in WaCo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me rephrase then, would have prolly drank a beer fer breakfast and felt better


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin' on Jared....(twirling thumbs)
> 
> Ok......(Bama style post):
> Puppy's name is Boudreauxwhich he has already learned,along with sit, stay, come, wait(eating), go poop,  NONO, and AAAAH!!!! He's done a little trailin too, he found the pepperoni



What are you trying to say?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Anytime Babe.....Maggie is a HUGE help!!!


I bet she is!



Hankus said:


> As soon as Jojo will let ya


 Me thinks Jojo may eventually run the place with Cutter as her second in charge!



Jeff C. said:


> Let me rephrase then, would have prolly drank a beer fer breakfast and felt better


 *someone* did that!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 24, 2011)

Morning  



Hankus said:


> As soon as Jojo will let ya



I'm stealing Jojo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What are you trying to say?



Dang...

I knew you would call me out  

I meant, 'informative' post (Bama style)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

BBL...headin to da Allergy clinic with Jared!!! He's all blinged up


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stealing Jojo.


 You can't, he's done been "country-fied"!!



Jeff C. said:


> Dang...
> 
> I knew you would call me out
> 
> I meant, 'informative' post (Bama style)






Jeff C. said:


> BBL...headin to da Allergy clinic with Jared!!! He's all blinged up


 He likes to impress the nurses!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *someone* did that!



I did  I mean who would do that  



OutFishHim said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stealing Jojo.


It aint hardly mornin no more


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You can't, he's done been "country-fied"!!



But I have fires every night.  


Hankus said:


> It aint hardly mornin no more



Close enough


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> But I have fires every night.
> 
> 
> Close enough


You got a chair he can use?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You got a chair he can use?



That was hilarious!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 24, 2011)

Couldn't keep up with the Drivel's so I pulled back for awhile now. Just a drive thru to say HEY, and hope all y'all are doin well  .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You got a chair he can use?



 



OutFishHim said:


> That was hilarious!!!!



So I'm told 



MoonPie said:


> Couldn't keep up with the Drivel's so I pulled back for awhile now. Just a drive thru to say HEY, and hope all y'all are doin well  .



Hey there Lunar Pastry


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Couldn't keep up with the Drivel's so I pulled back for awhile now. Just a drive thru to say HEY, and hope all y'all are doin well  .


It's like a train wreck, ya gotta keep coming back & looking!
HEY!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2011)

ready for it to warm up a little


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ready for it to warm up a little



x20


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's like a train wreck, ya gotta keep coming back & looking!
> HEY!!



It is in Macon,  looks like tomorrow.


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 24, 2011)

Howdy Hankus, Keebs and all you other dribblers !


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is in Macon,  looks like tomorrow.


  It might make it tonight, ya never know!



Sirduke said:


> Howdy Hankus, Keebs and all you other dribblers !


 Hiya Sir!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You can't, he's done been "country-fied"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes he does



MoonPie said:


> Couldn't keep up with the Drivel's so I pulled back for awhile now. Just a drive thru to say HEY, and hope all y'all are doin well  .



How ya doin, Moonie??? 



Sirduke said:


> Howdy Hankus, Keebs and all you other dribblers !



Howdy Duke!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 24, 2011)

im sick


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey hey hey...it's Monday and I'm loving it!    



























































OK...so maybe I lied!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im sick



    What's new Seth?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im sick


I sowwy, hope you feel better soon, Sethus!



boneboy96 said:


> What's new Seth?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Yo boneboy!!!

Here's a 'Sit', then a 'Come'. Want a 'Go Poop'


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What's new Seth?



  Got an eye for the obvious.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo boneboy!!!
> 
> Here's a 'Sit', then a 'Come'. Want a 'Go Poop'



cute pup


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

slip said:


> cute pup



Thank ya, slip!!! kinda reminds me of Flossie a little....we rescued Boudreaux from being dumped off also


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C, 

Great looking dogs Brother!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Jeff C,
> 
> Great looking dogs Brother!



Thanks, AJ!!! He didn't do to well with the 'Stay' today. Then, I realized he had to 'go poop'


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, AJ!!! He didn't do to well with the 'Stay' today. Then, I realized he had to 'go poop'



I would not either


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo boneboy!!!
> 
> Here's a 'Sit', then a 'Come'. Want a 'Go Poop'



Hey nice lookin dogs


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 24, 2011)

long as he's getting that "poop" command down...the "stay" can wait!     Nice looking pup...bet he keeps Maggie on her heals!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I would not either







mudracing101 said:


> Hey nice lookin dogs







boneboy96 said:


> long as he's getting that "poop" command down...the "stay" can wait!     Nice looking pup...bet he keeps Maggie on her heals!



She's keepin' him in check....roger on the "poop" command. I'm more interested in the "come" than "stay" at this point....he's already looking beyond his boundaries. Dingleberries are coming off in 3 weeks


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy, hope you feel better soon, Sethus!



thanks keebs


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya, slip!!! kinda reminds me of Flossie a little....we rescued Boudreaux from being dumped off also



that sucks that people do that. but atleast he found a new home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

slip said:


> that sucks that people do that. but atleast he found a new home.



Yeah...there were 5 of them total. As of now, only 2 have a home. Momma must have really gotten around. Boudreaux obviously looks to be Labish, another one looked spaniel-like, one shepherd-like, and last two looked like 'PURE' mutt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2011)

Whooooooot!!  Somebody beer me!!


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...there were 5 of them total. As of now, only 2 have a home. Momma must have really gotten around. Boudreaux obviously looks to be Labish, another one looked spaniel-like, one shepherd-like, and last two looked like 'PURE' mutt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## dougefresh (Jan 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Dude you might have a problem if you keep beering yourself........











You gona run out of beer....


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Knock Knock.....


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 24, 2011)

Whats there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Whats on second


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

nothing like something in transfercase/transmission snapping in the middle of an intersection.  Got to ride in the tow truck today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> nothing like something in transfercase/transmission snapping in the middle of an intersection.  Got to ride in the tow truck today!



I bet you were called every name in the book too


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet you were called every name in the book too



i wasnt paying them no 'tention.  i actually got out and looked under there to see if i still had a driveshaft. 

Believe it or not a nice dude in a bimmer drove over in the grass and came over to help me push it out of the way.  About that time i put it in reverse and it started rolling forward!   I was able to roll down hill for about a 1/2 mile away from the intersection.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i wasnt paying them no 'tention.  i actually got out and looked under there to see if i still had a driveshaft.
> 
> Believe it or not a nice dude in a bimmer drove over in the grass and came over to help me push it out of the way.  About that time i put it in reverse and it started rolling forward!   I was able to roll down hill for about a 1/2 mile away from the intersection.



Ouch ... sounds like you had a rough day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ouch ... sounds like you had a rough day!



Naw....now if he went home and found a jar of Dukes in the fridge, maybe


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....now if he went home and found a jar of Dukes in the fridge, maybe



I don't think it was Dukes in that jar!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> I don't think it was Dukes in that jar!!



Was it Miracle Whip?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> I don't think it was Dukes in that jar!!




No ma'am



gobbleinwoods said:


> Was it Miracle Whip?




I'll let Boss  ya


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Was it Miracle Whip?



they's a miracle in there ... but I think it's an apple flavored miracle!    make you forget all about that tow-truck ride!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Everyone!! Hope everyone has had a great day...I've had a pretty good day thank goodness.....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey Everyone!! Hope everyone has had a great day...I've had a pretty good day thank goodness.....



At least mine was better than Matty's .... I didn't have nuttin' fall offa my truck, didn't ride home in a towtruck .... and I ain't having Blue Plate sammiches for dinner.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey Everyone!! Hope everyone has had a great day...I've had a pretty good day thank goodness.....



It has been pretty good HL74.  Nothing went wrong.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey Everyone!! Hope everyone has had a great day...I've had a pretty good day thank goodness.....




Good to hear HL74.....not bad here


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm glad everyone so far has had a good day....I put on a crockpot of homemade beenie wienies last night  and man oh man those were so good for dinner tonight...Anyone want some stinking kids this week?? HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> I'm glad everyone so far has had a good day....I put on a crockpot of homemade beenie wienies last night  and man oh man those were so good for dinner tonight...Anyone want some stinking kids this week?? HEHEHEHEHE



I don't even want any that showered and don't stink.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good to hear HL74.....not bad here



Wait.....my son just brought me a Cherry cordial, then he asked for the aluminum wrapper so he could save it

*HELP!!!*


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait.....my son just brought me a Cherry cordial, then he asked for the aluminum wrapper so he could save it
> 
> *HELP!!!*



Hey ask him to bring me one and he can have the wrapper....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't even want any that showered and don't stink.



Well they are showered just got a green gas floating around them every little while...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey ask him to bring me one and he can have the wrapper....



Don't worry, he wouldn't leave without it

Lawd, this thing is gettin slow on me tonight


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry, he wouldn't leave without it
> 
> Lawd, this thing is gettin slow on me tonight



Yes it is ....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry, he wouldn't leave without it
> 
> Lawd, this thing is gettin slow on me tonight



LOL...

I just got kicked off the forum is this normal? It's been doing that to me for about a week now...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> LOL...
> 
> I just got kicked off the forum is this normal? It's been doing that to me for about a week now...



It gets slowwwww about this time each night.....internet traffic jam


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It gets slowwwww about this time each night.....internet traffic jam



This isn't slow.. I mean i get kicked out..I always have to sign back in..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2011)

Haven't been on call for 12 hours and already had the beeper go off 6 times and went back to da Big House for an hour. Not a good start to the week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> This isn't slow.. I mean i get kicked out..I always have to sign back in..



Odd that you mention it, but that has been happening to me recently as well. I'll visit and then surf other sites. When i get back it has me as a guest and i have to re-log in.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Haven't been on call for 12 hours and already had the beeper go off 6 times and went back to da Big House for an hour. Not a good start to the week.



Hey Bama what would you charge to remove my foot from my hubby's rear end?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Odd that you mention it, but that has been happening to me recently as well. I'll visit and then surf other sites. When i get back it has me as a guest and i have to re-log in.



Wish i was surfing.. But i'd be on here and instead of going back to the around the campfire it would tell me i needed to log in...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> This isn't slow.. I mean i get kicked out..I always have to sign back in..



Hmmmmm...



rhbama3 said:


> Haven't been on call for 12 hours and already had the beeper go off 6 times and went back to da Big House for an hour. Not a good start to the week.



Sorry to hear it, Bubba!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Odd that you mention it, but that has been happening to me recently as well. I'll visit and then surf other sites. When i get back it has me as a guest and i have to re-log in.



Haven't had that....yet


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey Bama what would you charge to remove my foot from my hubby's rear end?



Need to take some x-rays first.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Need to take some x-rays first.



 Good cause i'm gonna really put it up there ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2011)

I hear the pidder padder of widdle Wobbert-Woo!  feet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good cause i'm gonna really put it up there ...


 
We talkin ankle deep here or what?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I hear the pidder padder of widdle Wobbert-Woo!  feet.


Rats. I was even wearing my bunny slippers too. 
5 minutes till the new Pawn Stars! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> We talkin ankle deep here or what?



May need to "borrow" some 40 creek for anesthesia. That's gonna/gotta hurt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Rats. I was even wearing my bunny slippers too.
> 5 minutes till the new Pawn Stars!
> 
> 
> May need to "borrow" some 40 creek for anesthesia. That's gonna/gotta hurt.


 
She better have the ambliance drive em' over to the Horse Vet. He's got the big wench,,,,oops,,,,,,winch hoist for those kind of removals...


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Rats. I was even wearing my bunny slippers too.
> 5 minutes till the new Pawn Stars!
> 
> 
> May need to "borrow" some 40 creek for anesthesia. That's gonna/gotta hurt.



If I can last that long.  

Torch thought it would be entertaining to chase the yarn I was knitting and dug a few claws into my foot. Had to take a Benadryl to stop the itching.  

I'm fweepy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



It's free medical advice night, AJ!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's free medical advice night, AJ!



Could you please prescribe a remedy for my latest ailment? 

Everytime my boss walks into the office, I can't turn my head, my shoulders hurt and my fingers start tingling.  


Please please please tell me that the only thing that can cure this is a new job.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's free medical advice night, AJ!




Watching and learning,

In the outback, that not exactly how we did things.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2011)

ohhhhh whats in the can whats in the caaaaan


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Jan 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Need to take some x-rays first.



Hey I understand you would need x-rays but you know wife is so short ...1. she can't kick that high.
                               2. it would require direction and she don't follow those real well.....you know short bus syndorme.  Little folk need love too


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 24, 2011)

slip said:


> ohhhhh whats in the can whats in the caaaaan



Hey! 

I was fixin to post that.     


Go Big Money!


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2011)

well i guess he got his gas money back for going up there, what a waste though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Watching and learning,
> 
> In the outback, that not exactly how we did things.


No x-rays, huh? 


WoodsmanEd said:


> Hey I understand you would need x-rays but you know wife is so short ...1. she can't kick that high.
> 2. it would require direction and she don't follow those real well.....you know short bus syndorme.  Little folk need love too



I'm married to a short woman too. Never under estimate what they can accomplish with a skillet or shoe.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> At least mine was better than Matty's .... I didn't have nuttin' fall offa my truck, didn't ride home in a towtruck .... and I ain't having Blue Plate sammiches for dinner.


 You didn't have to bring that up!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You didn't have to bring that up!!



Charlie falll outta the truck again?


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Jan 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No x-rays, huh?
> 
> 
> I'm married to a short woman too. Never under estimate what they can accomplish with a skillet or shoe.



  I agree but you know they would love to wear the pants just don't ever seem to fit them right though and lets see Skillet....It would be to heavy....Shoe she would have trouble with the aim factor and wind up missing


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gonna call it a night. Ya'll take it easy!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No x-rays, huh?
> 
> e


Cave drawing 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> You didn't have to bring that up!!


You missed your brothers birthday thread.


rhbama3 said:


> Gonna call it a night. Ya'll take it easy!



Night Robert


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna call it a night. Ya'll take it easy!


Night Robert!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You missed your brothers birthday thread.


Didn't miss it...........Just been too busy at work......Working long hours, and actually having to work!!...........We successfully moved our production from one building to another across town this weekend!!............First product rolled off the line in the new facility at about 5:30 this evening!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Robert!!
> 
> Didn't miss it...........Just been too busy at work......Working long hours, and actually having to work!!...........We successfully moved our production from one building to another across town this weekend!!............First product rolled off the line in the new facility at about 5:30 this evening!!



Sound like overtime


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You didn't have to bring that up!!



Well I was talking about Matty .............................  but now that you mention it!   

find all the magnets yet??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sound like overtime



hmmmmm... which one of those smilies looks like a SHOPPING smilie???         

Oh what the heck  ... I'll take 'em all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sound like overtime


$$$$



Tag-a-long said:


> Well I was talking about Matty .............................  but now that you mention it!
> 
> find all the magnets yet??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> hmmmmm... which one of those smilies looks like a SHOPPING smilie???
> 
> Oh what the heck  ... I'll take 'em all!


Good choice


RUTTNBUCK said:


> $$$$


For the lady.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> hmmmmm... which one of those smilies looks like a SHOPPING smilie???
> 
> Oh what the heck  ... I'll take 'em all!



Just so long as you are shopping for something we need!!..........You know like tires for either one of the vehicles!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just so long as you are shopping for something we need!!..........You know like tires for either one of the vehicles!!



Do not forget to wish your bro happy birthday in the trad forum also.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

why am i still up?!?!?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do not forget to wish your bro happy birthday in the trad forum also.


Will do!!....Thanks for the heads up!!.......Trying to catch up for a few hours in the evening for the last few days!!..........Haven't had time to sit down in front of the computer at work that is not even hooked up to the net yet!!


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> why am i still up?!?!?



because its only 11:30?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> why am i still up?!?!?



Not sleeping either


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

slip said:


> because its only 11:30?



some people have J-O-B-S!!   

Although some of us dont have a way to work tomorrow either.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2011)

Time to head off to the misty world of the dreamland!!.......Y'all have a good one!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> some people have J-O-B-S!!
> 
> Although some of us dont have a way to work tomorrow either.



Where about do you work?   I got drive to the Atl in morning!

Good night Mitch


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 24, 2011)

im good AJ,  but thanks though.  Im gonna have to get a rental car for the week.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2011)

Just checking brother,, Enterprise will pick you up


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to head off to the misty world of the dreamland!!.......Y'all have a good one!!



you gotta be secure in your manhood to sign off like that .... I'm just sayin'


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to head off to the misty world of the dreamland!!.......Y'all have a good one!!





Tag-a-long said:


> you gotta be secure in your manhood to sign off like that .... I'm just sayin'


OH SNAP


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2011)

wow they updated google earth, to the point where i can zoom in and see my garden, fire pit and swing in the back yard...crazy stuff.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2011)

okay in the last hour we've had 5 of those _weekly_ emergency alert tests on the TV, i think we're good now....let me watch my freaking show





in the time it took me to type this, we're up to 7. someone is playing tricks with me.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah we're up to like 10 of those things now.

heck with it.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 25, 2011)

morning folks...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2011)

morning Mike  

coffee ready?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dang only took me 45 mins to get in... What the heck is up with this???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Dang only took me 45 mins to get in... What the heck is up with this???



I got the dreaded dB error also.  That is usually when they are backing up the servers.  It normally happens about 4 in the AM but it might have taken place later today.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2011)

Mornin Tiny, giw, hl74, any members and guests


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I got the dreaded dB error also.  That is usually when they are backing up the servers.  It normally happens about 4 in the AM but it might have taken place later today.



I scooted rite on in. Rekon its the operatar


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2011)

morning drankus.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I scooted rite on in. Rekon its the operatar



well when you sleep in to sleep off the headache you avoid other headaches.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning drankus.



Howdy  I been so busy last week I was sure I knocked me down a goin as I was a comin twice. How you is makin it since the thicket goats is safe til September


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Dang only took me 45 mins to get in... What the heck is up with this???





gobbleinwoods said:


> I got the dreaded dB error also.  That is usually when they are backing up the servers.  It normally happens about 4 in the AM but it might have taken place later today.



I was on and then the DB error,someone must have overslept this morning,oh well it don't happen much,they are real good about keeping the time the same.....either that or they are gonna blame the driveler for crashing the site 



Hankus said:


> Mornin Tiny, giw, hl74, any members and guests



Morning Hankus....Hows the laptop running?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well when you sleep in to sleep off the headache you avoid other headaches.



Yep ya mighta nailed thatun


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Hankus....Hows the laptop running?



On it right now   Is there a way to turn on an auto-correct somethin, so that I dont have to remember to capitalize my I and the first word of sentences.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Howdy  I been so busy last week I was sure I knocked me down a goin as I was a comin twice. How you is makin it since the thicket goats is safe til September



Dreaming of thunder chickens.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 25, 2011)

Hankus said:


> On it right now   Is there a way to turn on an auto-correct somethin, so that I dont have to remember to capitalize my I and the first word of sentences.




Only if you can re write the code for Microsoft


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dreaming of thunder chickens.



When we going?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2011)

Hankus said:


> On it right now   Is there a way to turn on an auto-correct somethin, so that I dont have to remember to capitalize my I and the first word of sentences.



Type in word then copy and paste.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 25, 2011)

morning!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 25, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> morning!



how ya doing DH


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2011)

:Color me gone until later today.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Color me gone until later today.  :gone:



consider it done


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 25, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> how ya doing DH



Doing good and yourselF?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

Mernin' DJ, Mike, er'rry body else.........


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' DJ, Mike, er'rry body else.........



Morining!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 25, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Doing good and yourselF?



Would be doing better if the perch and crappie would start biting



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' DJ, Mike, er'rry body else.........



Morning


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

*squish*slosh*squish*squish* 

Mornin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am so tired of this rain!!!
I got a trailer full of wet carpet that i can't take to the landfill till it dries out and that ain't happening anytime soon. 
Where's my coffee?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I am so tired of this rain!!!
> I got a trailer full of wet carpet that i can't take to the landfill till it dries out and that ain't happening anytime soon.
> Where's my coffee?


 on the counter? in the coffee pot? beside the bed where you left it??  I give, where is it???


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *squish*slosh*squish*squish*
> 
> Mornin!!



Morning



rhbama3 said:


> I am so tired of this rain!!!
> I got a trailer full of wet carpet that i can't take to the landfill till it dries out and that ain't happening anytime soon.
> Where's my coffee?



Spread the carpet out,it will dry in a day or 2,just place it over the area you want no grass


----------



## Pittard (Jan 25, 2011)

Mornin dribblers


----------



## Pittard (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I am so tired of this rain!!!
> I got a trailer full of wet carpet that i can't take to the landfill till it dries out and that ain't happening anytime soon.
> Where's my coffee?


 

Just started rained in Athens.  I just hope there ain't no ice to along with it tonight.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good morning , Its cloudy with a chance of rain


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> on the counter? in the coffee pot? beside the bed where you left it??  I give, where is it???


I found it! 


jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> Spread the carpet out,it will dry in a day or 2,just place it over the area you want no grass


I don't think so, Mikey. There's a whole utility trailer full of carpet, padding, wood with nails, and other assorted stuff(now soaked 3 times) that need a ride to the landfill. I ain't about to unload it and then reload it. 


Pittard said:


> Just started rained in Athens.  I just hope there ain't no ice to along with it tonight.


Hope not either, Pittard. You guys up north have had a brutal winter. We've had flurries twice but lots of rain down here.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning






Pittard said:


> Mornin dribblers






mudracing101 said:


> Good morning , Its cloudy with a chance of rain


 I thought it was "rainy with a chance of clouds" ~shrug~ oh well............. 



rhbama3 said:


> I found it!


Well??  Where was it????????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice rainy day.  Try to drive to Atlanta this morning, 10 miles in an hour.  I turned around and headed to work.  

Coffee good.  


Good morning all.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 25, 2011)

Mornin yall!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nice rainy day.  Try to drive to Atlanta this morning, 10 miles in an hour.  I turned around and headed to work.
> 
> Coffee good.
> 
> ...


Tripod, I'm worried about you darlin'............ you just aren't "looking" right now a days..............   



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin yall!


Hey Badboy, had your dose of Duke's this morning??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought it was "rainy with a chance of clouds" ~shrug~ oh well.............
> 
> 
> Well??  Where was it????????



You are right, its been raining here all morning, woke up at 5:30 and it was raining. Least it aint cold , yet. Better to rain today than Saturday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nice rainy day.  Try to drive to Atlanta this morning, 10 miles in an hour.  I turned around and headed to work.
> 
> Coffee good.
> 
> ...





BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin yall!



Morning


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin yall!


I hope you day is better this morning.


Keebs said:


> Tripod, I'm worried about you darlin'............ you just aren't "looking" right now a days..............




I am way better now 

Today is the day. 


mudracing101 said:


> Morning


Morning Sir


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> last two looked like 'PURE' mutt



best dog = PURE MUTT 



rhbama3 said:


> It's free medical advice night, AJ!



gi me a pill for after the season blues 



rhbama3 said:


> I'm married to a short woman too. Never under estimate what they can accomplish with a skillet or shoe.



Only too well,,, I Know



jmfauver said:


> morning folks...



Hey Mon 



Hankus said:


> Mornin Tiny, giw, hl74, any members and guests


Beerkus 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning all.






BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin yall!






Keebs said:


> ?


Hey Strainger 



mudracing101 said:


> Better to rain today than Saturday


You said it Bro.


----------



## Pittard (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I found it!
> 
> I don't think so, Mikey. There's a whole utility trailer full of carpet, padding, wood with nails, and other assorted stuff(now soaked 3 times) that need a ride to the landfill. I ain't about to unload it and then reload it.
> 
> Hope not either, Pittard. You guys up north have had a brutal winter. We've had flurries twice but lots of rain down here.


 

The snow from a couple weeks ago just finished melting.  We should be ok this time.

Tarp that trailer o trash when it rains


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> best dog = PURE MUTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You are right, its been raining here all morning, woke up at 5:30 and it was raining. Least it aint cold , yet. Better to rain today than Saturday


Yep, woke me up this morning too & I sleep with a "noise maker" set to rain!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am way better now
> Today is the day.


Nu-uh, you're still "avatar-less"!
 I know!!!



MoonPie said:


> best dog = PURE MUTT
> gi me a pill for after the season blues
> Only too well,,, I Know
> Hey Mon
> ...


 WOW, you go Lunar Pastry!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tripod, I'm worried about you darlin'............ you just aren't "looking" right now a days..............
> 
> 
> Hey Badboy, had your dose of Duke's this morning??



You better run!  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I hope you day is better this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Havent heard from the shop yet.  Im scared to hear how much its going to cost!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I found it!
> 
> I don't think so, Mikey. There's a whole utility trailer full of carpet, padding, wood with nails, and other assorted stuff(now soaked 3 times) that need a ride to the landfill. I ain't about to unload it and then reload it.
> 
> Hope not either, Pittard. You guys up north have had a brutal winter. We've had flurries twice but lots of rain down here.



I keep forgetting you all alone at the house full of wimmens



Keebs said:


> I thought it was "rainy with a chance of clouds" ~shrug~ oh well.............
> 
> 
> Well??  Where was it????????



It's keebolicious


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nu-uh, you're still "avatar-less"!
> I know!!!
> 
> :


Hmmmmmmm Let me see what I can dig up to make you smile.


MoonPie said:


> best dog = PURE MUTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is an enterance.


BBQBOSS said:


> You better run!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  I do feel for you brother.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 25, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> best dog = PURE MUTT
> 
> gi me a pill for after the season blues
> 
> ...



You did make it out of da woods after hunting season.....How ya doing moon


----------



## YaraDV. (Jan 25, 2011)

Mornin' folks .... anyone have a light & sweet cup of joe for me?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Just for you Mrs. Keebs


I can not wear this one for long, the guys will make fun of me more than they already do.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just for you Mrs. Keebs
> 
> 
> I can not wear this one for long, the guys will make fun of me more than they already do.



dang Tripod, you wearing panties now???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> dang Tripod, you wearing panties now???



Nope.


Alright, be good. I am head to the ATL, now the traffic is dead.  Warning, I'll be back!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 25, 2011)

be careful bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

Mornin' folks!!!

 Boudreaux is a perfectly 'Normal' puppy!!! Had to clean up some shredded documents(hopefully junk mail), flippy flops, plant material, some of Teri's clothes, and one pee from about 5:00 am this morn. He did attempt to awake me from my slumber for that event, I was about 5 minutes too late though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin' folks .... anyone have a light & sweet cup of joe for me?



I was thinking about where you and NS have been, all day yesterday, Yara!!! Hope everyone is OK!!! 

I've got both


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!!
> 
> Boudreaux is a perfectly 'Normal' puppy!!! Had to clean up some shredded documents(hopefully junk mail), flippy flops, plant material, some of Teri's clothes, and one pee from about 5:00 am this morn. He did attempt to awake me from my slumber for that event, I was about 5 minutes too late though.


 
You gonna cally him Boody for short? Should be interesting hearing you stand outside and yell that one..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gonna cally him Boody for short? Should be interesting hearing you stand outside and yell that one..




Maybe just Bou!! I'll run that one by Teri though


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 25, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin' folks .... anyone have a light & sweet cup of joe for me?



Where ya been Yara? we missed ya,have a cup and tell all



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!!
> 
> Boudreaux is a perfectly 'Normal' puppy!!! Had to clean up some shredded documents(hopefully junk mail), flippy flops, plant material, some of Teri's clothes, and one pee from about 5:00 am this morn. He did attempt to awake me from my slumber for that event, I was about 5 minutes too late though.



Morning Jeff



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> Alright, be good. I am head to the ATL, now the traffic is dead.  Warning, I'll be back!



Be safe,no driving on sidewalks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Where ya been Yara? we missed ya,have a cup and tell all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin' Biggun!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## jmfauver (Jan 25, 2011)

jeff c. said:


> mornin' biggun!!!:d



:d:d


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You better run!
> 
> Havent heard from the shop yet.  Im scared to hear how much its going to cost!!


  hate it 'bout your truck, Matty!



jmfauver said:


> I keep forgetting you all alone at the house full of wimmens
> It's keebolicious


You make the house full of wimmens sound like a *gasp* "bad thing"!




YaraG. said:


> Mornin' folks .... anyone have a light & sweet cup of joe for me?


Sure, pull up a log & sit awhile, oh wait, looks like you got your own.............. 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just for you Mrs. Keebs
> 
> 
> I can not wear this one for long, the guys will make fun of me more than they already do.


I LOVE roses!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> dang Tripod, you wearing panties now???






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> Alright, be good. I am head to the ATL, now the traffic is dead.  Warning, I'll be back!


Be careful out there!!!!!!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!!
> 
> Boudreaux is a perfectly 'Normal' puppy!!! Had to clean up some shredded documents(hopefully junk mail), flippy flops, plant material, some of Teri's clothes, and one pee from about 5:00 am this morn. He did attempt to awake me from my slumber for that event, I was about 5 minutes too late though.


Not bad!! 



hogtrap44 said:


>


 HI!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 25, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> You did make it out of da woods after hunting season.....How ya doing moon



Not quite yet. It's on thru next Mon.  Will be hittin it hard till then. 

Doin real good for the condition  .


----------



## YaraDV. (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> hate it 'bout your truck, Matty!
> 
> 
> You make the house full of wimmens sound like a *gasp* "bad thing"!
> ...


Heya mama Keebs, how've you been darlin'?


jmfauver said:


> Where ya been Yara? we missed ya,have a cup and tell all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin' sugar ...


Jeff C. said:


> I was thinking about where you and NS have been, all day yesterday, Yara!!! Hope everyone is OK!!!
> 
> I've got both



We are fine, just been a little busy sort of. He was out of work for over a month and that was hard on him. When he is home, I try not to fly out for work because we dont spend enough time together as it is. So we took a few road trips with the kids, etc. You can always send me a quick "where the heck are ya?" email hunny. ydv1976@gmail.com


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Heya mama Keebs, how've you been darlin'?


Like my Unc used to say "Better'n I deserve"!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Heya mama Keebs, how've you been darlin'?
> 
> Mornin' sugar ...
> 
> ...



Will do....your ears must have been burning!!



Keebs said:


> Like my Unc used to say "Better'n I deserve"!!




What'd you do to deserve it


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd you do to deserve it


 I dunno, I woke up this morning & I heard an angel tap her wand ( it went *prang*) & she said "Get outta bed & git to work"!!
(You didn't listen to Bill Cosby's record growing up did you?!?!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, I woke up this morning & I heard an angel tap her wand ( it went *prang*) & she said "Get outta bed & git to work"!!
> (You didn't listen to Bill Cosby's record growing up did you?!?!)




Well yeah....but my 'remembrance' ain't what it used to be


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> be careful bro!





jmfauver said:


> Be safe,no driving on sidewalks


But I can aviod the window washer better.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gonna cally him Boody for short? Should be interesting hearing you stand outside and yell that one..


Your need to be working.


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Biggun!!!


Hello Sir JEff


Keebs said:


> I LOVE roses!!!
> 
> 
> Be careful out there!!!!!!!!!
> ...




I was wearing it as an avatar till Matty Made fun of  me.

I knew it would make you smile.

Made it back safe,   Oh Roller derby girl said HEY.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your need to be working.
> .


 
Heather, is that you? Did you hack AJ's account??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heather, is that you? Did you hack AJ's account??



I am the Kettle talking to the pot.  So should I be working also, but the did pay me to drive this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heather, is that you? Did you hack AJ's account??






threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am the Kettle.  So should I, but the did pay me to drive this morning.


 did you get Hazard pay?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But I can aviod the window washer better.
> 
> Your need to be working.
> 
> ...



Howdy, your Royal 'Hindness'!!!

Did we ever get pics of "HOT WHEELS"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> did you get Hazard pay?!?!


 
What's the hazard?


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 25, 2011)

Afternoon Folks

I think I'm turning Japanese. I realy think soooo... Well maybe it was chinese. Either way I ate too much.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Folks
> 
> I think I'm turning Japanese. I realy think soooo... Well maybe it was chinese. Either way I ate too much.


 
How's your chopstick skilz?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 25, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Folks
> 
> I think I'm turning Japanese. I realy think soooo... Well maybe it was chinese. Either way I ate too much.


Well,hey bud. Good to see you up an atom again.
 Guess what; spring timez just round corner, Know what dat meanz? ZZzzzzzzzz dae he is.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's your chopstick skilz?



I don't play the piano anymore.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> did you get Hazard pay?!?!


I should.  


Jeff C. said:


> Howdy, your Royal 'Hindness'!!!
> 
> Did we ever get pics of "HOT WHEELS"


Hello sir Jeff,  i post a pic in the thread.  She did ask for the list of names while I was in midtown.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's the hazard?



Dealing with Roller girl, do not want to upset her.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's your chopstick skilz?


So good i could eat wid needles.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 25, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,hey bud. Good to see you up an atom again.
> Guess what; spring timez just round corner, Know what dat meanz? ZZzzzzzzzz dae he is.



What up Man


sure dobout time to heat up the grease.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's the hazard?





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Dealing with Roller girl, do not want to upset her.


 See??? 



hogtrap44 said:


> So good i could eat wid needles.


 talk about "mad skillzz"!


dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Folks
> 
> I think I'm turning Japanese. I realy think soooo... Well maybe it was chinese. Either way I ate too much.


Mmmmm fliedlice!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 25, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up Man
> 
> 
> sure dobout time to heat up the grease.


Got an invite to go hunt in Folkston. Ol' boy seyz daez some biguns there. Rok on. But we try doz gopher holz at your place again. Gotta be sompin in a perty hole like those. Zzzzzzzz!



Keebs said:


> See???
> 
> 
> talk about "mad skillzz"!
> ...


Yeppers!! Cooking with da mad skills!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Folks
> 
> I think I'm turning Japanese. I realy think soooo... Well maybe it was chinese. Either way I ate too much.






hogtrap44 said:


> Well,hey bud. Good to see you up an atom again.
> Guess what; spring timez just round corner, Know what dat meanz? ZZzzzzzzzz dae he is.



Howdy doo you two!!!



Keebs said:


> See???
> 
> 
> talk about "mad skillzz"!
> ...



Pancakes and sausage


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Pancakes and sausage


Good menu for a day like today, to be followed up with a nap!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> ..


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I should.
> 
> Hello sir Jeff,  i post a pic in the thread.  She did ask for the list of names while I was in midtown.
> 
> ...







Keebs said:


> Good menu for a day like today, to be followed up with a nap!


Tryin not to crank up loader...........


----------



## Pittard (Jan 25, 2011)

Just sent my Russell Moccasin boots back to Russell to be re-soled.  How am I going to live without them for the next month or so   Oh how I prayed this day would never come.

I got to looking for another pair of shoes to wear today and it occurred to me that I don't own another decent pair of shoes.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 25, 2011)

Work time is soon. Ya'll be gould an stay dry.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Just sent my Russell Moccasin boots back to Russell to be re-soled.  How am I going to live without them for the next month or so   Oh how I prayed this day would never come.
> 
> I got to looking for another pair of shoes to wear today and it occurred to me that I don't own another decent pair of shoes.



Can I recommend crocs  for temp purposes


Hellp douge and hogtrap!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 25, 2011)

afternoon all...quick swim by!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good menu for a day like today, to be followed up with a nap!



I forgot the Chocolate Milk...don't give me any ideas, my back is already telling me to do so. This Beautiful weather isn't helping



dougefresh said:


> Tryin not to crank up loader...........



You and me both...and I can



Pittard said:


> Just sent my Russell Moccasin boots back to Russell to be re-soled.  How am I going to live without them for the next month or so   Oh how I prayed this day would never come.
> 
> I got to looking for another pair of shoes to wear today and it occurred to me that I don't own another decent pair of shoes.





hogtrap44 said:


> Work time is soon. Ya'll be gould an stay dry.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Can I recommend crocs  for temp purposes
> 
> 
> Hellp douge and hogtrap!


Have a goodun HT!!! 

I had to put on my LL beans to go out in the steady rain for 'Puppy walk'....crocs weren't gonna cut it AJ


----------



## Pittard (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Can I recommend crocs for temp purposes
> 
> 
> Hellp douge and hogtrap!


 

They ain't gonna let me on the construction site with no Crocs on
I ain't wearin no plastic woman shoes anyway


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But I can aviod the window washer better.
> 
> Your need to be working.
> 
> ...



Until he becomes the window licker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2011)

Rainy, gloomy day in middle Georgia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> girl, do not want to upset her.


 
Tell her to get on FB so we can all friend her...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rainy, gloomy day in middle Georgia.



Yes it tis....to quiet round here too!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Until he becomes the window licker


Got to be careful, thier breath can peel paint.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Rainy, gloomy day in middle Georgia.


Quack needs a hug,   Some please give Quack a hug!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell her to get on FB so we can all friend her...



Let me look


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes it tis....to quiet round here too!!!


 
Hey Jeff. I got an idea. I love dirty rice, so I'z thinkin I could take a few of those ingredients and make up some dirty grits for breakfast. Whatchu think about that idea? Maybe a fried egg and some small skrimps to top it off with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeff. I got an idea. I love dirty rice, so I'z thinkin I could take a few of those ingredients and make up some dirty grits for breakfast. Whatchu think about that idea? Maybe a fried egg and some small skrimps to top it off with.



Absolutely.....we had Dirty breakfast all the time down on the bayou!!!! Mm Mm Mm... Skrimps are like icing on da cake


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 25, 2011)

Good afernoon 2 all.............. 



Hey, I may get banded,

if so,


it's been great  !!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 25, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Good afernoon 2 all..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 In the middle of the day?!?!  I usually don't worry about getting banded until late at night or the next morning!   I can't tell you how many times i have woken up in a hungover stupor and went straight to the computer to make sure I could still log into GON and other message boards.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell her to get on FB so we can all friend her...



X 2


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 25, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> In the middle of the day?!?! I usually don't worry about getting banded until late at night or the next morning!  I can't tell you how many times i have woken up in a hungover stupor and went straight to the computer to make sure I could still log into GON and other message boards.


 
Sorry, this dog is boozeless in th afernoon!



Let's put it this way,

I took observational liberties that may serve me my papers.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 25, 2011)

Im feeling dirty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Sorry, this dog is boozeless in th afernoon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm scared to ask


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm scared to ask


 
"He" hasn't responded...




yet


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im feeling dirty.


 
So dirty the rats are wearin' footies ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rainy, gloomy day in middle Georgia.



Rainy, gloomy day in south Georgia



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell her to get on FB so we can all friend her...







BBQBOSS said:


> Im feeling dirty.



Well it is Tuesday, Bath day


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Sorry, this dog is boozeless in th afernoon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about in the morning?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

_* I just got a call from Fed Ex!!!*_


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 25, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Sorry, this dog is boozeless in th afernoon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





StriperAddict said:


> "He" hasn't responded...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well we have less than a page and a half to find out before this driveler thread bites the big one!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _* I just got a call from Fed Ex!!!*_



Are they lost again or stuck in the mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _* I just got a call from Fed Ex!!!*_



ooo k? what did i miss


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _* I just got a call from Fed Ex!!!*_



 I reckon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> well we have less than a page and a half to find out before this driveler thread bites the big one!



That depends


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> well we have less than a page and a half to find out before this driveler thread bites the big one!


 
Still here 




Search the Poly forum for:

" them puppies R ugly! "


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Are they lost again or stuck in the mud?


 Lost!!



mudracing101 said:


> ooo k? what did i miss


Nuttin yet, I'll post pics after I get the package open tonight/tomorrow.................. 


Jeff C. said:


> I reckon


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

KEEEEBS!!!!

I understand you had a visitor this past weekend. 

I do hope the guineas weren't too offended by the competition..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> KEEEEBS!!!!
> 
> I understand you had a visitor this past weekend.
> 
> I do hope the guineas weren't too offended by the competition..


 Naaww, just the one guinea left and he went to bed wit da chickens................ now Jojo, that's a whoooole different story!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 25, 2011)

ahhhhh...the old flouride debate.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

beep beep!!
vroom!!!!
I love being on call....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaww, just the one guinea left and he went to bed wit da chickens................ now Jojo, that's a whoooole different story!


 
What's a Jojo?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's a Jojo?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's a Jojo?


My Miami goat!!  Gawd you old folks............. uuummm, you musta been out that day we covered this!



mudracing101 said:


>


 poor thang can't remember what day it is......... bless his heart!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Lost!!
> :



Set them straight, like they have never been there before.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Set them straight, like they have never been there before.


 That's just it.................... THEY HAVE!!!!!!!!!!
And have had to call me each time!!!
UPS has Noooooo problems!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My Miami goat!!  Gawd you old folks............. uuummm, you musta been out that day we covered this!
> 
> 
> poor thang can't remember what day it is......... bless his heart!


 
There are plenty of old goats around here already. I don't need another one to keep up with..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Gentlemen , roller girl has no fb page.  I will work on it for you thou.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 25, 2011)

Time to lock her down, Im out
Maybe the sun will be out tomorrow


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 25, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Just sent my Russell Moccasin boots back to Russell to be re-soled.  How am I going to live without them for the next month or so   Oh how I prayed this day would never come.



Funny thing bout boots.  Older they get the better, till they don't get ya goin anymore. Been thinkin the same bout my old huntin boots. I feel your pain Bro.



mudracing101 said:


> Rainy, gloomy day in south Georgia



Bout the same over here in Alabama. Thurdays gonna be good though. Wind from the NW, 3mph, 25 degrees at 0600 and workin up to sunshine! I'll be on the SE side of a line a scrapes, scent free, wit 3 arrows, and a lots a hope.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Gentlemen , roller girl has no fb page.  I will work on it for you thou.


 
Chop Chop Aussie. Make it happen..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Bammer, and other medical professionals here.....wife just came home wiff a set of Camo scrubs for me, to wear around the house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Bammer, and other medical professionals here.....wife just came home wiff a set of Camo scrubs for me, to wear around the house.


 She didn't bring you an olive drab stethoscope so you could listen to your lawnmower engine purr?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She didn't bring you an olive drab stethoscope so you could listen to your lawnmower engine purr?




Nope, she said they don't make those


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Bammer, and other medical professionals here.....wife just came home wiff a set of Camo scrubs for me, to wear around the house.



Sounds like a new gang affiliation starting up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope, she said they don't make those


 
How about a camo one then..





And here's a cover to go over the rest of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sounds like a new gang affiliation starting up!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> How about a camo one then..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got to show her that.....they make covers, but she said that haven't in camo yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Bammer, and other medical professionals here.....wife just came home wiff a set of Camo scrubs for me, to wear around the house.



uh huh.... 
Must resist hanging curveball. 

Well, i'm home for the night hopefully. The beeper has been going all day, though. 
Think i'll eat a sammich and go get some trailcam batteries charged up. Got a possible turkey lease and want to see whats walking around. May mold a few jigheads too while i'm in the workshop.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got to show her that.....they make covers, but she said that haven't in camo yet.


 
I wouldn't show it to her then. You know how women HATE to be proven wrong..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> uh huh....
> Must resist hanging curveball.
> 
> Well, i'm home for the night hopefully. The beeper has been going all day, though.
> Think i'll eat a sammich and go get some trailcam batteries charged up. Got a possible turkey lease and want to see whats walking around. May mold a few jigheads too while i'm in the workshop.



I trew it out there for ya!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't show it to her then. You know how women HATE to be proven wrong..



I did that once or twice in the past 24 yrs....she remembers it like it was yesterday


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2011)

BEER


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hankus said:


> BEER



Mountain Dew! 
off to da workshop!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Mountain Dew!
> off to da workshop!



Cans, bottles or jars 
Be careful


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Cans, bottles or jars
> Be careful



Cans. Mountain Dew "throwback". Rough day so i broke out the good stuff.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Cans. Mountain Dew "throwback". Rough day so i broke out the good stuff.



Had a throwback tonight too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Had a throwback tonight too.



Evening, Sterlo.
Man, what a miserable, wet, day. Just finished molding a few jigheads. Time to clean them up, paint, and get to tying. The visions keep going thru my head:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Cans. Mountain Dew "throwback". Rough day so i broke out the good stuff.


 
You do know that stuff will slap eat up your esaphegus..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do know that stuff will slap eat up your esaphegus..



not his esaphegus  














whats that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

Hankus said:


> not his esaphegus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's a code word that means, beer is better for you than Mtn Dew..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 25, 2011)

Idjits!!!!
Can't even spell "easyofagus"?

What are new members gonna think of ya'll?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Cans. Mountain Dew "throwback". Rough day so i broke out the good stuff.


It has got real Sugar, Drinking one right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Idjits!!!!
> Can't even spell "easyofagus"?
> 
> What are new members gonna think of ya'll?


 
We weren't talking about Quack, we were talking about............oh nevermind..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We weren't talking about Quack, we were talking about............oh nevermind..





MY BAD!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Bammer, and other medical professionals here.....wife just came home wiff a set of Camo scrubs for me, to wear around the house.


 Oooooohh, MizT, where's MINE?!??!



chuckb7718 said:


> Idjits!!!!
> Can't even spell "easyofagus"?
> 
> What are new members gonna think of ya'll?


prolly the same thing as the old ones..................... 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> It has got real Sugar, Drinking one right now.


 
I gots my package!!!  When we start practicing?!
 Picture won't load................. bbl when I get it *right*


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We weren't talking about Quack, we were talking about............oh nevermind..



Despite his best efforts to kill brain cells, some of that medical terminology from school is sticking in Hankus's head. I'm so proud......


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Set the date,  I will bring another one.

Do it in the morning, this thread is about burned out.



Hey bama, I got this avatar for you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

Can't decide whether to watch the SOTU or not


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Set the date,  I will bring another one.
> 
> Do it in the morning, this thread is about burned out.
> 
> ...


uh oh.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oooooohh, MizT, where's MINE?!??!
> 
> 
> prolly the same thing as the old ones.....................
> ...



I'll drop a name or two fer ya!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't decide whether to watch the SOTU or not



If BO is talking, he's lying. 
I'm watching Auctiion Hunters instead.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey to Chuckie, Jeffy, Keeby, Hanky, and Tri-pod-y!
Who's turn to start the next one?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If BO is talking, he's lying.
> I'm watching Auctiion Hunters instead.



Just want to see him Wobble while doing it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey to Chuckie, Jeffy, Keeby, Hanky, and Tri-pod-y!
> Who's turn to start the next one?



YOURN


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey to Chuckie, Jeffy, Keeby, Hanky, and Tri-pod-y!
> Who's turn to start the next one?



Yo Robert!!!!

Ah ain't quippie nuff to come up with a new driveler title!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> YOURN



Nah. I think Tri-pod's got dibs. Crank it up, AJ!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nah. I think Tri-pod's got dibs. Crank it up, AJ!


Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm



Uh oh..........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=599634

use this one up first


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=599634
> 
> use this one up first



I'm loving the possum avatar you got!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2011)

all right, off to paint jigheads!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm loving the possum avatar you got!



Would like to try it on.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Set the date,  I will bring another one.
> 
> Do it in the morning, this thread is about burned out.
> 
> ...


I'll have to do it at work, I don't know this program on my new laptop & I don't see nuttin 'bout "re-sizing" in it!



rhbama3 said:


> Hey to Chuckie, Jeffy, Keeby, Hanky, and Tri-pod-y!
> Who's turn to start the next one?


Hiya!!
I do believe Tripod's done got us set up................ 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Would like to try it on.


I think it would suit him right well...............


----------

